# Hammersmith hospital Part 12



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'll be the first to post on new home. 2nd day of injections and I feel very proud that I did them myself, uh well a lot of help form EMLA. Also not feeling any different but I'm sure all the fun or not is to come. 

Sending all HH girls lots of       and lots of good luck wishes     

Julie xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

I know this is out of date but just to get me started so I have something to amend and it is on page 1! NOW AMENDED!

Our Hall of Fame! 4 September
      

LADIES IN A CYCLE                     

Julie-Anne  - started down-regging 2 September
Poochie (Vicki) – started stimms for ICSI cycle on 28 July. Next scan 4 August.
Thalia – EC on 5 September
KellyWhitt – second ? suppressed scan 24 August
Mrs GG (Helen) – started stimms 31 August
RachaelJ – started stimms 16 August
Nina – started stimms 28 August
Bilba - starts 24 August

LADIES IN 2WW         



LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT         

EarthAngel – back end September to check cyst gone then on to next cycle
Beetle - seeking referral – first appointment week c/ing 21 August
Kaz – first appointment 30 August
Katie - starts down-regging for cycle in Warsaw in September/October 
Nadia – starting end October
Sibbers - starts December
Midlands lass (Jen) – starting December/January

BIG EVENTS    

Zora -  Had myomectomy 18 May now on monitored cycle
Springes (Sophia)  - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Katie – Breakthrough Breast Cancer Walk – 16/17 September
Pooks – waiting for tubes to be cauterised


FOLLOW UPS    

Meila - cycle unfortunately cancelled OHSS   Review with Mr T?
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
dsmlink (Sarah) - review with Mr T 5 July  
Ants - review 25 August
RR – review and referral for miscarriage tests
Rosa D – review 30 August Mr T  
Pooks – waiting for review with Mr L 
Rooth - review 13 September  
Fiona – review 19 September with Mr L

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY    

Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping -  next step?
Sho (Sarah) -  moving to Woking for treatment in the Autumn
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?  


MUMMIES TO BE       
Nicolah -  
ThackM (Miche) – 12 week scan 22 September
Macca – natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July
Scooter -  EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) – 12 week scan 5 September
Clairol - EDD 11 Feb 07 
Betty M - EDD 27 Oct
Shamrock - EDD 18 Oct
Vicky - EDD 17 Oct 

HH MUMMIES  
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06
Woo (Wendy) – mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 

WHERE ARE YOU – LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?
Wadadlis - 1st IVF


HH GET TOGETHER  
Date: Need a new date! September?

Love to all 
Bettyx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Gosh it was busy in clinic today. Hello to any cycling girls who were there at around 8.45-9am. Im back on Friday for day9 follie scan.

Vicky, you have been in my thoughts over the weekend. How are you?

Helen


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Helen - I'm on a total rollercoaster....one minute fine and then sobbing.....we are waiting for them to do a biopsy to find out if it is fast or slow growing and how much time he might have - impossible to guess accurately I know.... my Dad is on great form really getting how much he is loved and being very philosophical.  Its all so up in the air - at least after the biopsy they will decide whether chemo is an option or whether he is just too ill.  The Macmillan nurses have been set up for him and hopefully he will be home towards the end of the week as the ward he is in is truly horrible - dirty and very noisy.
Clairol - feel so sad for you with your mum........thoughts are really with you.   the joy of being pregnant in one hand and such sadness in the other.......
Julie - well done on your jabs - was such a big hurdle for me.  Felt very proud of myself and glad that I know how to do them.  Well done.
Big hugs everyone and thanks,
love Vicky x


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Vicky - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news about your Dad. I really hope things work out for him.
I hope you're feeling okay now? You need to look after yourself and your baby and take things easy.

Hi Betty - next time you update the 'Hall of Fame' you can put down my 12 week scan date - 22nd September.

Thanks
Michelle

[br]: 4/09/06, 16:20Clairol.

I've just read your 'post' about your mother and was nearly in tears. It's just so sad, you're having to go through so much. Did you have your scan today and did your Mum see your baby? I hope so..

Luv
Michelle


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hello,

Had my second pregnancy test this morning. Went to clinic early to get it all over and done with. Result came back negative as expected but still had that little bit of hope, I know it was completely unrealistic to hope but couldn't help it.

Update for the hall of fame - I've got my follow up appointment on 19th Sept with Mr L.

Want to get back on the rollercoaster as quickly as possible.

Thinking of you all,
love
Fiona


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Girls,
it has been ages since i posted. I did post last week then lost it for some reason 
Sorry to hear some of you having been having some difficult times.

I had my follow-up appointment with a Mr. Barsoum on the 25th of sept. He didn't tell us anything we didn't know just that there was no reason for the fail and the 'weak positive' was a good sign.
He did say we should use our frosties next as we will wait ages for our next NHS cycle. This was contrary to what the embryologist told use. He also said we would have to apply for funding again, despite the funding Clark telling me it was all in hand and just a date needed to be set. All in all not a great appointment.
it does seem to be sorted now as we have got it in writing that our next cycle will be oct/nov  Can' quite believe it,  thought it would be next year at the earliest. Just need to book registration session now. Administration problems with this too as we were given a date but they now say they need to get our concent forms before making the appointment.

Sorry for the rant but feeling a bit let down by the administration at HH as they seem to be a bit disorganised 

Also my acupuncturist has prescribed me herbs (cost a lot of money). Anyone else tried them? i know we should not take they during IVF but she says they can help with the endometrious and make me 'ready' to conceive.

Any advice?

Wishing you all positive thoughts.

Ants


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Fiona - so very sorry to hear your news......how could you not hold onto that little thread of hope..............really sorry 
Ants - good news that your next cycle is so soon....I have had quite a lot of chinese herbs over the years........to be honest as its September wondering if they will be out of your system in time for an Oct/Nov cycle.....I changed acupuncturists about a month before my IVF and went from someone who specialised in Infertility who was quite anti IF teatment - the medical route- to someone who has loads of experience with women going through IVF treatment and I feel very sure that a good deal of the reason I had as easy a time of it as I did both in reaction to the drugs and success wise was down to that....anyway - IVF acu took me straight off the herbs first thing.....
Clairol - how was the scan?  And your mum?  
Found out last night that my dad has been told 2/3 months without chemo and 6 with....having watched my best mate die of cancer and go through the horrors of chemo I wonder if it would be worth the chemo experience for such a short time.  Quality v quantity.......tough call.
Katie - how are you getting on and when do you start the Polish cycle?
Thalia - all the very best for tomorrow.  Hope you get a bumper crop, that they fertilise brilliantly and one stays with you for the next 9 months..........
love to everyone and everyone I've missed.
Vicky x


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Been away for a bit and what a lot to catch up on - Vicky, so sorry about your Dad, so very tough for all of you. 

Thalia - GOOD LUCK with today( a bit late this note, she is probably at HH as I write)  - you deserve to have loads of lovely embies.

Ants - keep bugging HH - I found that if I kept calling and insisting on speaking to people, in the end they were great - its just a case of getting through to the right people. I found that once I was in the system they were brilliant. I simply sat on the phone till they told me what I wanted to hear ( mind you, I dont think it made me very popular !!!)

As for me, getting over the m/c slowly. I had taken a year off to try to get pg - and in a way it worked. However, I think its not healthy for me to stay at home waiting, so back to the City I go in early October. Happily, the firm I am joining know about the IVF, so I hope it wont be too difficult. Will probably go for another cycle in the new year, if we can get m/c tests done in time. 

Take care all of you
R


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Vicky - the Macmillan nurses are truly fabulous. They will be a great help for your Dad. As to the chemo choice - chemo is odd - it affects different people different ways - I've known people sail through a course with limited or no discomfort and others really floored by it. I suppose cos everyone is different and every combo of drugs has a different effect. 

Thalia - hope it went well today - I have been following the news from your blog. 

R - I made roughly the same choice as you - thought the year off would show that the reason for no conception was the City hell I had been living. Unfortunatley not but the Civil Service has proved far more compatible with IVF.

Ants - I'm with R on the admin - its just a case of hassling. 

Love
bettyx

Fiona -


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Vicky - what a choice. DH's dad seems to cope quite well with his chemo and only has a couple of days when he feels rough and the remaining time in between sessions seems to be business as usual. But it will affect people in different ways as Betty says, and also must be dependent on the dose and drugs used. I dont know how you ever know what to do for the best. Take care of yourself and the little one

Thalia, hope today's harvest was bountiful!

Fiona, like you after I could see past the darks days I found the best way of coping was to get straight back on to it. I even toyed with moving to another clinic who would cycle me earlier. Good to hear you are raring to go! 

Michelle, where has the time gone! coming up to your 12 weeks scan, hope you are well.

Clairol, how was your scan and was your mum able to come along? Hope so.

R, are you happy to be going back to work - obviously not as the IVF did not work but in general, are you ok about it? I regularly try to persuade DH to let me take a year off but as I dropped out of my whizzy career in PR in the city after we got married and now work as a secretary 10 mins from home he is not keen!
The m/c panel blood tests I had done were back in a couple of weeks. I didnt have any histology done though. Did they give you an idea of when to expect the full results?

Ants, sorry I can't help with the accupuncture/herb Q. But polite pester power is definitely the way forward to get the admin sorted!

Katie, have not heard from you for a bit. Hope you are ok. I was wondering if you were gearing up to go again as we are in Sept?

Zora, how was yoru monitored cycle? Hope it went well and you were given the ok cycle again.

Thanks for doing the Hall of fame Betty, how is your lovely bump these days?

I had a sneaky peek at my results at work (you would have thought I had learned my lesson from looking at DH's SA on the computer - but no!). My E2 was 505 yeaterday and 401 at this point in the last cycle. Im hoping that is sugegsting we are going to have a few more follies in there as I am desperate to get more than 4 eggs this time round. We have decided against blasts and are going to opt for freezing any spares.

 to all the HH girls
Helen


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Helen - time isn't flying by for me!  I'm having a 10 week scan tomorrow and hopefully one next week as well. I'm being monitored at the early pregnancy clinic at St. Marys because of my previous m/c's and it obviously puts my mind at rest.  I'm very nervous about the Nuchal Fold scan on 22nd, I know it's a routine test for anyone over 37 but it's something I'm really worried about.. 

Ants - I don't know how effective 'herbs' are but I've had acupuncture with all of my treatments (x3) and fallen pregnant everytime.  I see Daniel Elliott and thoroughly recommend him. I'm still having acuputure on a fortnightly basis until I reach 12 weeks of pregnancy.  I would recommend acupunture to everyone trying to get pregnant.

Betty - thanks for updating my info.

Michelle


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Thalia - hope everything went well today 

Miche - good luck for your scan tomorrow .  I can understand your nerves.  I haven't slept properly for weeks worrying about my scan.

RR - I left work for my last cycle and it was the best thing I ever did.  You just need to do what feels right for you

Ants - sorry to hear about your admin problems but great news that you'll be able to start again soon

Fiona - hope everything goes well at your review

Vicky and Clairol - I'm thinking of you both at this difficult time 

I've got some baby news so anyone not feeling up to it look away now
I had my nucal fold scan today and everything is fine.  Baby was fast asleep facing my spine and it took a lot of proding to wake him/her up.  Baby measures 7cm and everything looks good so far. My Down's risk is now 1:1208 which is a relief.  I just feel as if a huge weight has been lifted from my shoulders as I had really got myself into a right state and convinced myself that something would be wrong.  I'm going to make a real effort now to try and relax.  My new EDD is 15/3/07.

I'm off to the dentist now which should be interesting as I'm sick everytime I put my toothbrush in my mouth, hope I don't vomit on the dentist 

Hope everyone is managing to enjoy the late summer sunshine

Love Scooter


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Vicky - i'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I can't imagine what you and your family are going through, it must be so hard. 

Clairol - I'm sorry about your mum. It must be hard for you too.  

R - i'm in a similar situation and i'm going back to work at the beginning of october. I really need to be occupied to take my mind off IVF, it's not 100% possible but it helps. Dh is happy with whatever i do but is pleased that we will be earning a little more money! I'm then going to take Feb and March off for the next cycle. I'm self employed so it makes it a little easier to take time off, but when you continuously turn down jobs, people look elsewhere and forget about you....i'm lucky to get work till feb!

Ants - My accu said it wasnt good to take herbs soon before tx. Its ok a good few months before just to give your body a boost, but it needs to out of your system for tx.

Scooter - Im glad thing went well at your scan. Good luck at the dentist! I hate dentists!!

Hello to everyone else...  

I'm going in to HH on thursday for a Lap to cauterise my tubes. I'm sooo scared. I initially thought i was doing the right thing and that it was for the best, but all of a sudden i'm getting really anxious. the op is permanent and there would be no going back. It seems ironic that i'm essentially being sterilised when the main objective is to get pg. My mum is coming with me as dh is away. She'll stay for a few days then has to go to my sisters to help look after her son as she is expected to give birth next week. It's all very strange...  

Will let you know how i get on.

Pooks xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi HH Girls,

Vicky and Claire - I'm thinking of you both.  I hate cancer.  I suppose no one likes it.  It took my mother's whole family.  I'm so glad I'm doing this 60km walk in two weeks time.  It feels better doing something positive instead of sitting here waiting for it to come get me. 

Can't do more personals.  Sorry. 

Which news do you want first?  The good news or the bad news?

The good news is I do my down regging injection on 20 September and hope to be in Warsaw for EC and ET the second or third week of October.

The bad news is my FIL died today.    I'm so sad.  Poor DH.  His brother sent him a text to tell him his dad died.  What are people like!

x,
Katie


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies, thank you all so much for your kind thoughts about my mum and me.  I'm really touched.
Mum and dad enjoyed the scan, all be it brief and baby was asleep.  I'm glad she had the chance.
Baby is fine and about 11 cms now.  EDD updated to 15/2.

Well I must be honest I am struggling to keep up with everyone's activities at the moment. There is so much going on with this thread - I am always moved/impressed with how stong, supportive and knowledgeable you are. Hammersmith is very popular these days too! Is it's reputation improving?

Just want to say that I wish everyone lots and lots of luck and as little pain as possible wherever you are on your own journey.

Love,
Clairol. xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone hope all are well!

Katie- very sorry to hear about your FIL, terrible way to be told about it too. 

Betty- please can you update me to D/R on hall of Fame.

A big hit to everyone also and lots of       

Julie xx


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Scooter - how long did you have to wait for your nuchal fold results?
I'm glad everything went well for you.

Miche


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Miche - I've sent you a PM

Pooks - good luck for tomorrow, it must be very hard for you to go through this with your DH away 

Katie - I was very sorry to hear about your FIL.  I can't believe how insensitive your BIL was, how awful for your DH.

Scooter


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi all, long time no post, I'm trying to take a chill pill during my IVF cycle and taking a step back. I've got my baseline scan tomorrow. The buserelin hasnt been bad at all, I have not had many side effects; I'm just hoping the drug is doing its job. I'm a bit nervous about the 530am drive, I've not driven to Hammersmith on my own before. I have to take the dreaded north circular from the M11 - it gets so busy.

Hugs to all.

B
x


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi, I haven't posted for ages - combination of busy at work and constantly occupying myself in a vain effort not to think about txt!  I will try to catch up more over the next few days.  A quick update:  I had ET last Friday so my test date is next Wednesday. I had loads of eggs on my scan just before late night injection (12).  Then I got a call to say hormone level was really high and wasn't matching up with what they could see on the screen.  I was warned that if they collected more than 20 eggs they would not go ahead and instead would freeze them all as I would be at risk of hyper-stimulating.  Then when I went in for EC there were only 7.  Weird as no one could explain where the others had gone.  I wonder if anyone else has experience this?  I guess they were just released and dissappeared.  Still, out of the 7, 6 fertilised and two were put back in, 4 in the freezer.

TWW okay so far but the tension increases the nearer you get to the big day.  It was packed on my ET day, about 10 people so there must be some other testers for next Wednesday out there? For anyone who is about to do there second IVF - I think it is easier to cope with it all second time round and you don't get quite so stressed but the TWW will always be horrid.

RR - hope you had a nice day shopping!  

Katie, I am really sorry to hear about your FIL - a text is no way to tell someone that kind of news.  

      to everyone else and I'll stay in touch a bit more.

R


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well I had my first appt at HH last week went OK just all the usuall questions etc. They are slightly concerned about my tubes from my results of HSG but because they don't have these x-ray's from my local hospital I have been asked to go for a scan on the 20th to check the amount of fluid in them am I right in thinking this is Bilateral hydrosalpinges? If this is the case then they have said that they should be removed....... Not gonna think about that until the results of the scan. If they don't need to be removed I was advised that I will start my cycle in February!!!

Pooks, hope all goes well for your op tomorrow, sending you some   and bubbles.

Claire and Vicky can't imagine how you and your families are feeling x

Hi to everyone else.
Kaz
x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Vicky, Claire, Katie - thinking of you all as you go through your difficult times 
look after yourselves  

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more personals - struggling to keep up with everyone but wishing you all lots of luck whatever stage you are at.  

Betty, could you update me on Hall of Fame?  I will be starting FET mid Oct.  Thanks 

Off to crete for 2 weeks on Tuesday - desperate to get away from it all before the next rollercoaster!

take care 
Sarah
x


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your advice about the herbs. I'm going to stop them as it is too close to my tx.

Michelle - I'm thinking of taking up your advice about Daniel Elliot, i think my acupuncturist is anti IVF. She seems to have had success with herbs and natural conception but i get the impression she doesn't agree with me doing the 'medical model'  .

Also thanks for tips on getting the admin sorted at HH. It has worked. My pre-treatment appointment is on the 18th Sept and due to start meds in Oct. I can't believe it is so soon. Starting to get anxious thinking about it  Anyone else starting a cycle at the same time?

Good luck for those on the 2ww.

Ants


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Well I went for my baseline scan and all is ok. She counted eight follicles, was wondering if that is indicative as to how many follicles I will have by egg collection? I have been put on 250 units of Puregon. I was thinking that seems a bit high? Anyway, just did the first injection and it was fine. I have to go for a blood test on Monday and take it from there.

Thalia & Rachelj, good luck with your 2ww. I am starting to feel the pressure mounting now, cannot imagine what it must feel to be on the 2ww.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Bilba - I was on a high dose of Puregon - think it was 300 units - I don't know if they relate it to age?  Anyway it worked!  Well done - you obviously managed the drive!
Miche - you get your nuchal fold scan results on the spot.
Ants  - I've got a fab IVF acupunturist too - Silvio Andrade - works from Southfields and Primrose Hill........and I think rather cheaper than Daniel! but great results not just from me!
Thalia - congrats on your EC and the fainting sounds scary......everything crossed for you.  Do so hope they get well and truly stuck in there.
Sarah - hope you have a great time in Crete.
Kate - what was your BIL thinking    I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL.  much love to DH.  Really sorry........
Rachael - hope those embies are nestling in nicely for you too...
Clairol - how are you holding up?  Thank God for scans........how are your mum and dad?  
Betty and Helen - thanks for telling me different experience of chemo - I've only withnessed awful ones.........
This end my Dad is now back home as of yesterday - and evidently moaning already so obviously feeling a little better    They have decided on a course of very gentle chemo - once a week 3 times a months and just 40 minute sessions.  They are hoping to keep the size of the tumours down to make him more comfortable.  Such a relief to have him out of the horrible ward he was in and back with my mum.  It is a joy to see them being sweet with each other as they have had a very anatagonistic relationship for the last 47 years.  My Dad has softened and is being very gentle and loving and feeling very loved.  Rollercoaster.
Much love to everyone and thank you for all your support.  Very greatly appreciated.
Vicky x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Just a quick note to say that my op went well yesterday. Mr T was a real star, he was so good. I had both tubes cauterised and he found a 'film' of scarring in my uterus which may have contributed to the recent failure, he has no idea how this might have happened, but any way, he has removed it so all is well. The cyst had never existed and was actually 'cystic' hydros and the tube was wrapped around my ovary which looked on the u/s to be an ovarian cyst, so completely misdiagnosed. 

I'm a little sore and cant move with out it hurting so am going back to bed. Sorry i can't write any personals but thank you so much Kaz and Scooter for your kind wishes.

Hope everyone is ok, will catch up soon

Pooks xx


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Pooks glad to here everything well for you yesterday, keep resting up although it must be hard for you not having DH around is your mum still with you?

Hope everyone has a good weekend and enjoy the sunshine!

Kaz
x


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello to all. Just been catching up on the news...seems a lot of bad things happening right now so sending out positive vibes to all.

Am still on a process of waiting for my treatment and wondering if i will have to delay it for the Xmas holiday break.

Ants - can i ask if you are having a second IVF on NHS and if so how AND how did you get another go after a couple of months? Sorry if i have got the wrong end of the stick!

Jen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi all, hope everyone is well

Great to hear the surgery went well Pooks and you are recovering nicely. How are you feeling?

Rachael, 2 days to go??  How odd about your EC. Thank goodness your eggs didnt match your blood results and you could go ahead to ET. Nice to have enough for the freezer. 
I shall think of you on Weds, good luck

Thalia, great to hear EC and ET went well and you have some in the freezer. I spotted the red shoes when I was in clinic the other day and thought of you.

Vicky, I am so glad you dad is home and comfortable and has decided to have some chemo. How are you feeling babywise now you are into the home stretch?

Hi Jen, nice to hear from you waiting (im)patietnly for things to start. When were you planning on starting? Do you think it is going to clash with the christmas shut down?

Biba, how are you getting on?  I was in clinic this morning from 8.30-9, so Hello if I saw you!

Ants, I can't believe you are starting again so quickly, that is fantastic news. You obviously did a very good job in charming the admin girls.

Sarah, great to hear from you too and that you decided to go for FET in October. You, Ants and katie are going to have a little cycling group going on there.

Katie, I hope you and DH got through the last week in one piece and DH is holding up ok.

R, hope you are well and finding the days easier to cope with.

Good luck for the 20th Kaz, fingers crossed for the outcome.

Julie-Anne, how is your d/regining going? Have you got the side effects under control? my first cycle I found the headaches the worst, this time it was tiredness. Hope you are sailing through it.

Scooter, lovely news about your scan. Im so pleased you are well and blooming. Hello to you other lovely preggers ladies 

Im an in for EC on Weds. I have quite a brood going on in here, 8 or so size 17, the same amount 13-16 and loads smaller. I think probably 25 or so in total. I am a little worried that we may be forced to freeze them rather than ET. Was told not to worry, E2 was a little high but it would probably be ok (E2 was 13299 today). The anxiety never ends!


Helen


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Helen, WOW, what a nice lot of eggs!!!      If you are worried, remember to drink PLENTY of water!! How do you find out what your levels are? they never tell me, but then i suppose i never ask. 

I'm feeling much better thank you, It's still difficult getting up and sitting down but other than that i'm fine. I like looking at my blue stitches though, never had them before, they look like fishing wire!   Mum left me on saturday with a fridge full of home cooking, so don't have to do much. I'm a little lonely though. Wish DH was here!!

Jen, are you waiting for an NHS go? I can't wait to start my next go..it wont be til jan/feb though. I spose it gives us more time to save up.

Kaz, good luck for the 20th, fingers x'd you dont have these nasty hydros like me!!

Thalia and Rachel, how are you both getting on with your 2ww? how are you feeling?

I hope everyone else is ok,  

Pooks xx


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Pooks, glad to hear you are feeling better. Home cooking, you can't beat it. Enjoy!

Was wondering what the Hertfordshire NHS policy is with IVF - are we only entitled to one cycle? It seems that other NHS trusts allow three?

Mrs GG, good luck with egg collection on Wednesday. You have quite a brood going on there. Do you have any diet tips? I was in clinic between 730 and 800, so missed you by half an hour. Out of interest, how many follicles did you have present at your baseline scan?

I had my day 5 blood test yesterday, the doctor called to say everything is normal and I should carry on taking 250 units of puregon. I have my first scan on Friday - starting to get nervous. I'm getting the odd twinge down below - is that usual?

Good luck to all.

B


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Biba, yep twinges first of all then by the end of it you will feel quite full and desperate to get them out!! I don't think I had any follies showing on my baseline scan but everyone is different.
Roll on Friday so you can see exactly what  you have got going on in there!
Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Hammersmith Girls 

Not much to tell about me but have been following the action on here and wishing everyone well. D/R going well except for feeling a lot more Tired? and thirsty no other issues and feeling pretty good but playing it up a bit for D/H as these opportunities are so rare!!   So strange that I was really looking forward to starting and now it just seems to drag. I have a scan next Tuesday and will know then when I will start taking the puregon. Why are all the appointments so early? 
Wish I lived somewhere also that funded 3 NHS treatments but unfortunately Hammersmith is also just the one!!!! So unfair when we all pay the say taxes!!!

Anyway hope all are well and and sending everyone that needs it lots of sticky baby dust    

Julie x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Rachel - Good luck for tomorrow  

Helen - hope you get lots of lovely eggs tomorrow but not too many! 

Scooter


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

GOOD LUCK RACHEL      

GOOD LUCK WITH EC HELEN    

I had a really wierd day today. Mr T has told me that i have a 'Bulky' Uterus. No idea what this means or what the implications are. Had to have a scan (sorry if i barged in on anyones appt.) to check for fibroids but all clear, had 2 doctors in with me scratching their heads looking very puzzled!!! Mr T hasn't said anything negetive other than i have to go back in 2 months for another scan. It has scared the hell out of me -just as I was feeling good again.  

   to everyone 

Pooks x


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I've been in Bristol training for a couple of days and access at home has been dodgy. 

Helen - good luck with EC. Hope you got a lovely crop of top quality eggs.
Rachel - Fingers crossed for today. Thinking of you.

Catch up more later.
Fiona x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I had ec today. A bit knife edge ish as they were saying I may not get to et as had over stimmed. Got 16 eggs today and as long as I feel ok on Friday then we can have et. Phew!!

Rachael, hope you have had good news today?


Helen


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello all! I am absolutely delighted to tell you that I got a  today! Am in a state of shock! I had been feeling various symptoms but you never know do you? Everyone is different and the symptoms are often similar to period pains.

I was told my HCG level is "very high". The doctor said that anything over 50 is positive and my level was 274. I have not looked into what all these levels mean at all but I am just delighted with the news. Next scan on the 27th. After all this time and so many disappointments and an ectopic pregancy I am feeling quite chuffed. Trying not to get too excited as this is just one of many hurdles as so many of you ladies know.

Helen - well done with all your eggs - take it nice and easy and hopefully you will be able to put two brilliant ones back in and freeze a good number too.

A few people have been asking about NHS funding - sorry, can't remember who. If it helps I think it is still totally random as to what funding you get. I got two goes on the NHS - my first go in March. My next NHS go (I am entitled to two according to my local health authority) was to be in Jan but, unlike some health authorities, I was allowed to do a private attempt whislt waiting for the next NHS go and it is this private one which has worked. Anyone who is entitled to more than one go on the NHS - once you are in the system it can be quicker to get your second go. Dr. Merides after my last go offered to do all the paperwork for me straight away and I got notification of my next go quickly and with only about 9 months inbetween, which is not bad. Check with Karen Nobbs at HH and she will be able to tell you what your health authority will allow as they all seem to vary.

Pooks - hope you are feeling ok

 to everyone else. I am off to do a very gentle dance round my house in celebration!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Rachael -   - I'm so happy for you and your DH.  Well done 

Helen - what a fantastic number of eggs, I hope they are able to go ahead on Friday, make sure you drink plenty of water in the meantime

Scooter


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Yey!!!           WELL DONE RACHEL!!!!!

Helen, I'm so pleased EC went well.   16 is a great number of eggs   Keep drinking that water hun!

I'm fine thanks. Feeling much better about things. Mustn't dwell on things that are not certain, will only cause more distress.

Pooks xx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Congrats Rachel ...brilliant news

Good luck Helen and keep fingers crossed

Pooks...it is hard when these things are thrown at us out of the blue and we are left wondering and searching for information!

Thanks to replies about IVF NHS goes... I am waiting for my in Dec / Jan and am being impatient! I also think it will be delayed as the place shuts over xmas / new year for a few days ...does anyone know if you just get told to start the next month?

ALSO - i will have to travel back to Germany if we get as far as ET. Do people take days off work during the TWW? Is there any advice about not flying at this time

Thanks!


----------



## Nina B (May 11, 2004)

Hi there everyone.
I had EC on Monday and went in for ET this morning. All 8 eggs had fertilised and the two best ones are now on board. Such a  great feeling and now have the lovely 2ww.
Rachel I am so please you got a positive test. My friend had a similarly high HCG and it often means twins!!!! I wish you all the best. Please let us know how many are in there! 
Blood test is on the 25th - must keep occupied!
Byee 
Nina


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Good luck Nina on your 2ww.

Rachel, fantastic news. Congratulations. Out of interest, re NHS cycles, which health authority do you belong to? 

Well done Helen, a massive number of eggs. How exciting is that.

I've nothing to report, just hoping my follicles are growing nicely. Have a scan on Friday.

B


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi, thanks for all your lovely messages of congrats.  It still hasn't really sunk in!  Bilba - my health authority is Kensington and Chelsea.  It is odd that it is them as I pay my council tax in Westminster (my street is literally on the border of the two councils) but my health authority is K&C.  I may be wrong but I think it might even be done on where your GP is as mine is in K&C and I seem to remember someone telling me that.

Nina - well done on your eggs!  Thanks to you and Thalia for the info on hormone levels.  The thought of twins is exciting but at this stage of the game I just want them / one to stay and be in the right place (am paranoid about having another ectopic)


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all

Congratulations Rachael - lovely to see your news and the great level! My level was about the same (27 this time round - an early implanter in my case rather than twins. The nerve racking waits just continue but take some time to do some dancing about too!! 

Nina - wow great results from your EC there. 

Helen - 16! Fabulous news! Hope you are still on track for Friday.

Thalia - hope you are keeping well on the 2ww.

Pooks - glad the op went well and you finally know more about what was going on in there even with the remaining queries from the scan. Sorry I can't help. Mr T has a good rep for responding to queries so hound him - better to put your mind at rest.

Vicky - not seen you here or on the 3rd tri board for a few days - hope you are doing ok.

Bilba - hope the follies are grpowing well.

Hello everyone else too.  Will do the Hall of Fame soon to mark all the auspicious events - promise. Been away at the weekend so have got a bit behind - had a bizarre conversation at an old school friend's 40th with her DH who happens to run a fertility clinic in the Midlands - they (and the rest of the non FF world) know nothing about our treatment but frankly I think he thinks I know far too much about what he does for it to be just gleaned from the TV news. Think I will be caught out soon.

Love Bettyx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

What a great day Rachael, welll done!  That is such a healthy sounding hcg

Thalia I forgot to say, your legacy lives on... I wasnt allowed to lock the loo door and had a nurse waiting outside!!!

Great news Nina, hope the 2ww goes smoothly.

Sending best wishes to everyone

Helen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Katie... run like the wind this weekend!!










Good luck!

Helen


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hello,

Congratulations Rachael, Hope that everything sticks
Helen - Well done on 16 eggs, Hope you still feel okay tomorrow and ET goes smoothly.
Nina - great on all eggs fertilising - here's hoping they are also super sticky
 
All the best to everyone else playing the waiting game. Hope everyone is well.

Me and DH are going away for a couple of nights before our appt with Mr L on Tuesday. Here's hoping they let us start asap. The sooner the better.

Love & luck to everyone
Fiona


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Just been catching up!
Congrats Rachel - what fantastic news     my level was high too - around 300 - but it was just one and I implanted very early - had a spot of blood 5.5 days after EC.
Thalia - thinking of you on your 2WW...........when do you test?
Nina - lots of sticky vibes coming your way........
Helen - congrats on your bumper crop.  Hope you are feeling good tomorrow and ET is seamless for you.
Clairol - how are you holding up?
Things chugging on this end with my Dad starting a very gentle course of chemo next week as they know they can't cure anything they are hoping to slow the progress somewhat.......
Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned
much love and luck to all,
Vicky x


----------



## Nina B (May 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your sticky wishes!! I have pinned my embies scan picture on the mirror at home so we can say hi to them and give them loads of encouragement. Completely stupid I know but it doesn't feel real having them in there at the moment. All very surreal.

Thalia - good luck with you 2ww - when are you testing?

Helen - good luck with EC. You will soon have your embies on board and in the 2ww. 

Bilba - all the best for your stimms scan on Friday. I was on 250 units of Puregon and then they increased it to 350 for the last 5 days. Seem high compared to everyone elses dosage - not sure if it is an age thing or not. Got 8 follies and you only need 2 good ones, so fingers crossed for you. 

Fiona - hope you get a speedy start after your meeting with Mr T on Tuesday. We thought he was really nice - just objected being charged so much for 10 minutes in his company!! Thats private medicine hey.

Katie - what run are you doing? My hubbie and I ran the London Marathon this year to raise money and it was amazing. I woudn;t do it again in a rush but it was a really proud moment crossing the line. 

Vicky I was reading back about your Dad. I am so sorry to hear he has cancer and I just hope the chemo doesn't tire him out too much. It's pretty strong stuff. You must being going through so many emotions - I am thinking of you. Our daughter was daignosed with an incureable liver disease at 6 weeks, and needed a liver transplant last October. We thought we were going to loose her and even now we have our daughter back, we still value every day.

Rahelj - hope everything is going well with the pregancy.    

Well - dH is cooking dinner and a glass of wine on on my mind. The thought of being off the vino for a while is hard to imagine.

Have a good weekend all of you 

Nina


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello ladies, must apologise as I have not been keeping up recently - PC has been out of action while being upgraded.

So, looks like lots of good stuff has been happening - a BFP and lots of egg collection and transfers. Wonderful! Fingers crossed for more good news on the way.

Vickyr, I'm fine thanks, worried about my parents as they have gone all stiff upper lip. Mum has been taken off the chemo and is awaiting further instruction. I can't think what they will suggest next as she has done just about everything. I hope you and your family are managing to cope ok too.

Just wanted to say a big GOOD LUCK   for Katie on her walk this weekend. Admirable!

Love,
Clairol.


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I'm not been on-line for a few days and so much has happened that I'm struggling to keep up with it all.

Congratulations Rachel, you must be over the moon   I know my HCG at 238 was very high, so to have a level of 274 is excellent!!!

Nina - good luck with your 2WW, it's the worst part of the tx.  I really hope it works for you.

Hi to everyone else that I haven't mentioned and good luck!!

Miche


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi gang
I have 2 good embies on board, grades 1.5 and 2, so am happy with that. But unbelievably out of the 9 that fertilised we have none spare for freezing as the quality was average or poor. I feel a bit upset about the discomfort and stress of getting 16 eggs and only ending up with 2 embies  and our other 7 little embies who did their best being left to perish. Anyway, musnt dwell.

Lovely to hear from you Katie. What a few weeks you have had, will DH manage with work without a car?  Good that work is taking a turn for the positive and you are feeling more positive, especially with a cycle just around the corner.

DH is in the kitchen rustling up a chololate cake for me, bless his loveliness. I think he is quite pleased with himself as he had some good swimmers in Weds samples and we didnt need the frozen back up. I wonder if it was chance or the Q10 he has been taking.

All set for a 'restful' 2 weeks, off work until 2 Oct!

 to everyone
Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen - make sure DH spoils your rotten. I wish my DH could bake cakes, lucky you.  It must be dissapointing not to have had any suitable for freezing but at least you have 2 good ones on board.   

Katie - Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow and Sunday, I'm sure you'll do your best. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend

Scooter


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

HI there Hammies,
How about this for a small world.........I was in Waitrose in Marylebone taking my mum shopping today and getting some cereal when the lady next to me reached up and dropped something which landed on my arm.......she was very sweet and apologetic and we started chatting - asked me when I was due and where I was having it.  I told her Queen Charlotte's and she said her son worked next door at HH.........In the IVF unit.  She was Alan Tamor's mum!!  I just burst into tears on the spot......he did my EC and told her that without that unit I wouldn't be pregnant.....she said that if she had hurt my baby by dropping something Alan would kill her! my DH said he'd have to join the queue  
Been a tough wweek as my dad was supposed to start chemo next week but his white blood count is too low so they are going to do a small op under a local anaesthetic to try and relieve his pancreas a bit and get his cells up........I know they can't start till his count is up but any delay is quite major with such a poor prognosis..... I took him off to see my acupuncturist today and he loved him and had a great session and hopefully Silvio will be able to help with the side effects of all the drugs he is taking...
I'm doing my best to look after my ma and pa but not really sleeping most of the night and I have something called SPD which is associated with the pregnancy and making the pubic bone very painful so walking/moving ain't great.  Can hardly believe that unless something horrible happens I will be holding a baby soon........I wish that so much for all of us......
Clairol - thinking of you. 
Helen - congrats for your 2 embies.......sorry about your disappointment with the others - hopefully in a couple of weeks the others won't matter......
Katie - good luck this weekend.  What an amazing thing to do.  Big hug.
Nina - I can't imagine what that must have been like for you with your daughter.  One thing with a 78 year old man but with a new life.......and your child........ I had my embies pic in a frame beside the bed - felt daft but hey!
Much love and baby vibes to all,
Vicky x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Vicky - You are so like me.  I would so do that!!!  What a lovely thing to have happen to you.  I would think it's Alan and his mum's most proud moment.  I think that must be the best compliment you could ever give.  Hope your dad gets fighting fit for his chemo.  

Helen - Wow!  Want to trade DHs?  It's taken YEARS to train my DH to do pasta and salad.  I couldn't imagine him baking a chocolate cake.  When I first met him the best he could do was cold tinned beans, gerkins and Branston Pickle.  Fart factory food or what??  Rest up my darling. 

Scooter, Nina and all my Hammies  - Thank you for your encouragment for my walk.  Will update you with how it goes.

x,
Katie


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm begining to wonder if at hammersmith they ever suggest freezing the remaining embies. I don't think I've heard of anyone being actively encouraged to do so.  The mind boggles.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Gosh hope there will be lots of BFP's from all of you on 2 ww       . Time is really dragging with D/R and getting lots of headaches which are driving me mad. Going for baseline scan on Tuesday so hope to start stimming soon . Also off to see Robbie Williams the same day so lots to look forward to after the weekend. 

The postman has just delivered the wheatgrass capsules I ordered after seeing on here that lots of people take them when doing a cycle. Goodness know if they will make any difference but here hoping. Couldn't cope with the idea of using fresh and drinking green drinks or mixing the powder into a drink so using the cheats approach. Also have seen lots of people mentioning taking protein powder? Any thoughts. Is it like the protein powder that body builders use to bulk up? I am bulking up enough as it is without adding to it!!!!

I've noticed a comment Clairol made about no one every being advised to freeze remaining embies. What grade do they have to be before they will advise freezing at HH? Is it the same as other clinics or do they all have diffrent criteria? Sorry for the questions but first cycle for me and am discovering more and more questions they further on I go with this. Am having a BBQ weather permitting this afternoon with lots of neighbours. One works as an embryologist at ARGC .I might ask her the same question.

Hugs and lots of sticky positive vibes to all      

Julie x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello there

Vicky - fab story there! I teared up reading it - think I have gone soft - I'd never have done that a few year's ago! I spotted Dr T in Borough Market not long ago - very odd seeing him out of context.  Hope your Dad's op helps lower the WBC and that the acupuncture will help. 

Helen - great news on the 2 embies and I am sorry about the frosties. Hope you get lots of relaxation over the next 2w.

Julie - I think that they may have a stricter criteria on grading for freezing than some places which may be why they apparently have better results on thawing. My first cycle it was a case of going in on EC day and being told "there are 5 we'll put back these 2 and freeze the rest" rather than having to ask. I think (back then I didn't really keep much in my head about the details) the frosties were all graded "good". But that was 2003. Out of the 3, 2 made it through the thaw, and 1 implanted but I m/c. In my next 2 cycles I didn't have enough to even contemplate frosties. I didn't do the protein powder thin
g but did increase my egg and meat intake and milk.

Katie - so lovely to hear from you. Glad the job in legal is going well. I will be thinking of you as you do the 60k. Good on you.

I will do the HoF I promise....DJH going to Bangalore and Mumbai next week so my parents are coming down to stay which will be lovely.  DD is being a monster toddler at the mo no doubt in prep for realising that her days of being the centre of gravity of the household are soon to be over.

Have a good weekend all - its a great w/end to be a Londoner - Open House, Thames Festival and loads else beside....
Bettyx


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi all

A quick one from me, had my day 9 scan yesterday. They found 8 follicles, the smallest 10mm, most at 11mm and the biggest at 13mm. My next scan is Monday. They have told me to stay on the same dose of Puregon and not to take a Puregon injection on Monday morning as they may change Monday's dose. Not sure what all this means to be honest.

Alison


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Hammies,

Just quickly popping on to wish everyone a good week-end!!

Alison - that sounds good to me, I think they found 5 for me at that stage.
Julie - Wow, Robbie Williams!!! I'm sooo envious!
Katie - GO GIRL!!!   Such a wonderful thing you are doing.
Helen - how are you getting on? mmm chocolate cake....... the best comfort food. My DH is a good cook but can't do cake. they end up as very large biscuits!!
Vicky - great story! its such a small world. I hope both you and clairol are managing to cope ok. 
     to Nina and Helen on their 2ww

About the freezing thing, on the first cycle, we knew nothing about freezing (or much about anything to do with tx), we didn't know we could! they didn't even ask us, so we wasted 6 good embies. On the last cycle they insisted we freeze our 2 embies, but now when we want to use them, they have advised us against it as there are only 2.  

Hello to everyone else i haven't mentioned, and have a fab week-end,

Pooks xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

It is so annoying when you loose a post you have typed out.... !!

As I was saying, Katie, I hope you had a great, if tiring, time today

Vicky, that was such a lovely fateful meeting. Sorry to hear about your dad's latest. Good news at least that they think he is strong enough for a small op?

Julie, to get my protein intake I ate chicken most days. Also a suprisingly good amount in a pot of muller low fat yoghurt.

That is a nice steady amount of follies Alison, its quality not quantity that matters as I was told yesterday.

My leftover embies were all 4 cell. I think I had 1 good, 2 average and 4 poor. Yvonne Patterson was looking after us and she was quite clear that freezing them 'would be taking our money under false pretences'.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend

Helen


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

Just wanted to pop in and update on where I'm at.

Had my review meeting on Wednesday, and it seemed OK.  Saw Mr Magara, which was a suprise as I thought he'd retired!!  Anyway, he said they were happy with how the cycle had gone, despite the negative result, and that there was no reason not to think it would work another time.  That helped me loads as it's the first positive thing anyone has said since we started this journey.  I know that nobody knows for certain, but sure helps my state of mind!!!
So, we've booked in for another cycle in January.  Had a slightly odd conversation with one of the IVF staff whilst doing this, as she was suggesting we might want to do IUI rather than ICSI.  Hmmmm.  We explained that consultant said ICSI, so should probably stick with that!!

Sorry not to have posted much recently but having computer problems - and can't get onto FF site at work.  

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi. Just come back from the Hammersmith for my 12 day scan and I now have 13 follicles over 11mm; two are ready at 17mm. She said I also have another 3 follicles under 10mm. The doctor thinks that I won't be ready for egg collection on Wednesday. She thinks it will probably happen on Friday - to give a chance for the other follicles to catch up in size. Will hear back this afternoon once they have checked my blood test results.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Many thanks for the info on protein and freezing embies! I think I'll skip the powder and stick to the ideas given.Going for scan in morning so will probably start stimms. Do I have a blood test to when I go for baseline scan?

Gosh these headaches and hot flushes are driving me mad after over two weeks of D/R   

Sorry at work so no time to say hi personally but glad to hear lots going on with everyone and sending hugs to all     

Julie xx


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Julie, good luck with your scan tomorrow. You will defo need a blood test as they will need to check your hormone levels, from this they will decide your Puregon dose. Good luck.

I've just received a call from the Hammersmith to say that I should lower my dose of Puregon to 150 and to go for a scan tomorrow as they want to do egg collection sooner rather than later because of my hormone levels. The downside is that it will probably mean I won't have as many eggs ripe for collection. I've only two follicles at 17mm the rest are smaller. I'm starting to feel a bit anxious.

Alison


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Good luck Julie. Hopefully your headaches will ease when you move on to stimms. Have you tried 4Head, the roll on menthol stick? I foind it helped a lot though you smell like a granny!

Try not to worry too much Alison, there will still be a couple of days at least before EC for the little ones to catch up.

Helen


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Girls 

Want to wish you all on here, all the best for the future  

Just wondering when you get a moment if you could take a look at this  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68401.new#new

Many thanks 
Jo
x x x


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ive just lost a whole post... how does that happen  Its been so long since i posted too.

Hi All,

Hope you are all well.

Jen - sorry it has taken me so long to reply to your question about NHS cycles. I've just not been on line.
I got 2 nhs cycles with Islington PCT, my second is due for oct/nov, 3 months after my first failed attempt. I think i got it so quick because of my age, 40 in March. I was told i need to have had the cycles before i'm 40. i got the funding when i was 37. To be honest i don't know why i got it so quick. At my review appointment Mr. Barsoum said i would need to wait and so advised to have my frozen embies cycle while i wait but when i spoke to the funding Clark she gave me the date.  I'm actually thinking that i may be all a mistake and they will ring to say i can't go ahead.

Having said that we had our pre-treatment appointment today, i think i will start down rigging early nov on the 21 day protocol. Can't believe it. The rollercoaster starts again.
Wishing those in treatment lots of positive thoughts 

Pooks - i love your cat. very like mine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Thalia. Sending best wishes to you and Dh

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Thalia - how disappointing for you, sending you and DH 

Take care
Scooter


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Thalia - so sorry to read your news. My thoughts are with you and DH.  

Pooks xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Thalia - After seeing your blog I had been holding out for some dodgy peesticks all w/end. So very sorry it wasn't so. 

Betty x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Thalia,
So sorry to hear your news......Big hugs to you and your DH.  I am really sorry.
love Vicky x


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thalia,
So sorry about your news. It is so unfair.
Good luck for the follow-up.

Ants


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

HI to all

Thalia - sorry to hear your news...hugs to you and DH.

Ants - Thanks for your information about NHS goes...you do not look nearly 40 in your photo! Good for you to be having a go so quick. I might even cross over with you if i get my go in Dec (depending on dates and xmas).

I nearly wrote in anger yesterday after getting the run around from docs on the telephone at HH! I had finally plucked up courage to ask questions about my protocol and finally got through to someone but found the doc i spoke to particularly unhelpful and not understanding of my reasons behind trying to organise things a little (not naming names as i do not know who it was anyway). I tried to call a different doctor today (who was on leave) but was speaking to someone in the appointments section who was VERY NICE and i told her so as she actually helped me and gave me solid information about xmas dates. What a refreshing change and she should be given praise!!!! My faith was restored...although docs you have something to prove yet! 

Sorry for having a rant  

jen


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Thalia - so sorry to hear your sad news.  In answer to your question, they recommend you have 2 periods and then start tx on your 3rd period.  Hope that helps!  Good luck with your follow-up appt.

Miche


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Went for baseling scan yesterday which was umm interesting. Apparently all is fine for me to start stimming tomorrow as the results for the blood tests were fine. Should I have asked what the actual levels were when the doctor called?? Anyway I'm not very good at asking for details and they all seem very vague on giving it. I have a small cyst developing on one ovary from the brucerlin. Is this likely to be a problem do you think. So glad I brough DH with me because I fainted having my blood test. I do have needle issues that have had to improve through this whole process  but this was a first and I felt really stupid!!!! Everyone was very nice but made me stay for ages to make sure I was back to normal or as near as. What is normal lately? As Thalia mentioned we met there and I can only thank her for her  for the lovely positive support she had for me given her sad news. I do wish her lots of luck with her next treatment and follow up appointment!!!!

Hugs to all     

Julie xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Julie. Dont worry, I had a tiny cyst present when I started stimms on my first cycle. If its small enough they are ok with you moving on so yours must be fine.
Hope you are feeling ok after your turn this morning!!

btw, I only know my blood results in detail as I work at HH and can naughtily check them at work.

Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Helen,

Thanks for that reassurance. They did say it is a small cyst and not to worry. The funny thing was the doctor yesterday seemed to think I would know it was common on burcerslin. I didn't know that and asked DH as well and we both agree that neither the consultant or nurse at coordination appointment mentioned the likely hood of this happening so hence my initial concern. On the blood test's I was not sure as I went to a London girls meet and a lot of them there seem to know and keep almost spread sheet like details of FSH levels etc. It must be handy working at HH to go for appointments and get the inside track etc.

Julie xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi    Girls,

Thalia - I'm so sorry to hear about your result.    It must be gutting after all you've been through.  Your body obviously wants a baby very badly as you had a beta of 2 and after your last cycle.  

Julie - Gee, and I thought I was bad with blood tests.  I've never fainted though.  Did you use the EMLA cream like I said?  It really helps.  I can now sit up for my blood tests but I laid down on a bed for many years.  

Ants - Good news that you are starting again soon and within time for your funding.  

Rooth - January gives you something to shoot for!  Enjoy your time off from treatment.

Claire and Vicky - Thinking of your mum and dad respectively.  

Jen - I'm glad you got things sorted out.  From my experience at HH they really want to get things right the first time.  Any problems I have mentioned to them have been rectified very, very quickly.  My poor friend just had an NHS cycle at a big London hospital and her treatment was consistently appalling.  Today the poor thing received a letter saying, "Sorry to hear you have a BFN."  Well, she didn't.  Her cycle was cancelled because she had a poor response.  Salt in the wound.  

Alison - Hope things are going well and you are doing your releasing injection tonight.  

Betty - Thanks so much for your kind words about my new job.  I'm really loving it.  Who knew I was a born solicitor!  

Pooks - Just to add to the freezing debate.  I was told at the beginning of my treatment not to expect any frosties at the end because they are so choosy about what embies they freeze as they only freeze the best.  As it turned out I had 9 frosties.  I think HH is correct to advise you not to do an FET with two frosties.  On average 75% of embies don't survive the thaw.  HH doesn't want you to waste your money and possibly not have any frosties to transfer.  

Helen - Thinking of you on your 2ww.  You sound incredibly calm.  

Nina - How are you in the 2ww?

Rachel - When is your first scan?

 to Bilba, Fiona, Miche, Scooter, Kaz, Jen and everybody else.  

I'm doing my down regging injection tonight.  Only have the one to do for the whole cycle.  My Dr said I should get my AF when I expect it next week and if not then at least in the next two weeks and then I start stimming.  

Thanks for all your encouragement with my Breakthrough Breast Cancer walk.  I was so excited to participate and met some really lovely people.  I was very emotional.  I'm proud to have raised the money and been part of such an amazing event.  Thank you so much to everybody who sponsored me.  

Off to do my injection with the help of DH.

x,
Katie


----------



## Nina B (May 11, 2004)

Hi everyone

Katie - huge congrats on doing your walk. That is an amazing distance - truely fantastic effort. Do you have a 'Just Giving' website so that I can contribute to your total so far. I lost a good friend to Breast Cancer 3 years ago and would love to support you.

Thalia - we are cycle buddies on the Cycle Buddy thread and I am so sorry to hear that you got a BFN. I have 3 days left in the 2ww and am so apprehensive. I have no symptons whatsoever, apart from tiredness, but not sure I did last time. Had slightly sore boobs if I can remember, but hey, I shall wait for the blood test. Can't bring myself to do a HPT. 
Claire and Vicky - I hope you are doing ok. Vicky, Alan did my ET last week. He is so lovely. I can imagine i would have done exactly the same had I been in your situation. What an incredible coincidence. 
Julie, I had a cycst form during downregging. when I went for my scan at the end of week 2, I was told one had formed. i wasn't expecting that at all and didn't realise that it is quite common. They put me on two jabs of Buserlin a day which was a killer, but by week 3 it had become so small they allowed me to go ahead with stimms. The headaches were terrible up till stimms.

Helen, where are you in the 2 ww. i hope you are managing to keep calm and arent; too anxious (like me).

To everyone else hello and I will let you know how things go on Monday with the bllod test. Eeeikkkk....

Nina x


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

HI all - I have been away on hols, so no postings for ages. Thalia - I am so sorry to hear your news - you deserved it to work, given all the support you have given the rest of us ! 

I have the parents in law staying so no time for personals, but good luck for those of you in cycle - we have update from last time with Mr L on Tuesday, so I guess we will know more then

R


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I had my 12 week nuchal fold scan today, baby looked fine and was moving about which was good to see.  However my result was not so good, I'm classed as 'high risk' 1 in 50 chance of having a 'Downs Syndrome' baby.  I'm very upset but DP is trying to keep me positive.  He says it's come out high because of my age (I'm 3.  Has anybody got any feedback or heard of anyone that's had a high risk reading like me and gone on to have a healthy baby?  

We've got an appt. on Monday with the genetic counsellor to discuss further tests.

Miche


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick note before I start packing. We are off to Barcelona for Sat-Mon. DH is working but we are going to try and relax after FILs memorial yesterday.

Nina - All the best for Monday. Thank you very much for offering to make a donation. People can still donate for another 5 weeks. Here's the link: 
http://lo06.breakthroughweekend.org/site/TR?px=1434304&pg=personal&fr_id=1020

Miche - Hope things go well on Monday at your appt.

RR - How was your holiday? I hope you get some answers from Mr L on Tuesday.

Take care everybody.

Yours,
Katie


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Miche

I dont know where you had your nuchal but I strongly suggest you go to the Fetal Medicine Centre http://www.fetalmedicine.com/f-fmc.htm and get one done by Professor Nicolaides' team there - it is about £150. They developed the nuchal and are at the leading edge of the field. They do a blood test as well and look at nasal bone formation and can give you more accurate risks than nuchal alone. Also if you decide that you need a CVS or amnio Prof Nicolaides is the absolute top man in the country. If they decide there is any risk at all they will do a far more detailed scan and search for other soft markers some of which start to show up at this stage. It is very hard to go through this indeed but I hope everything turns out fine for you.

Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Thalia, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you.

How is the 2ww going Helen? When is your test day?

Julie, how is the stimming going? When is your follicle scan?

I've had a busy few days. I was pencilled in for egg collection yesterday however because my hormone levels were high (13000) they decided I should have egg collection on Thursday. It was a bit surreal because I was the only one having egg collection - I think they usually do them on Wednesday's and Friday's. Had lots of special one on one care which was lovely. 13 eggs were retrieved. I went back today for the transfer - 5 fertilised, luckily two are top grade, the third is average and the last two were poor. So I have had two top grade 4 cell embryos put back and I'm currently sat on the sofa listening to Kasabian. Everything seems a bit surreal, keep looking at the photograph of my embies. My pregnancy test is a week Thursday.  

Take care.
Alison


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Miche,
Just wanted to ditto everything that Betty said.......scans are all about who is deciphering them and at the FMC they are the very best and doctors come from all over the world to train with Professor Nicolaides.  They can usually fit you in quite promptly and you would need to decide quite soon as there is a small window that the nuchal test can be done in.  They also tend to have much better and more recent equipment than the NHS.
If you do end up having CVS or amnio one of the important things is that you find out the percentage of the individual doing the test not the clinic's percentage.......again the Prof is fantastic.  I had an amnio with him and it was so smooth and if you end up having one and doing it at the FMC it is the Professor who does the invasive testing - he is there on Wednesdays........
Wishing you all the  best - thinking of you.
Good luck to everyone,
love Vicky x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Miche - what a terrible thing for you to have to go through.  The FMC sounds well worth a visit from what the other girls have said.  I hope everything works out well for you and baby

Nina - just wanted to wish you good luck for testing tomorrow 

Bilba - good news about your ET, hope you are taking it easy and enjoying the sunny weather 

Scooter


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi ladies

New Hall of Fame for you. Let me know what I have got wrong!

Our Hall of Fame! 25 September
      

LADIES IN A CYCLE                     

Katie (Alma May) – cycling in Warsaw
Julie-Anne  - started stimms 21 September


LADIES IN 2WW         
Nina – testing 25 September
Bilba – testing 5 October
Helen (Mrs GG) - testing


LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT         

EarthAngel – back end September to check cyst gone then on to next cycle
Sarah (dsmlink)  - starts FET mid-October
Ants  - starts October
Nadia – starting end October
Sibbers - starts December
Midlands lass (Jen) – starting December/January
Rooth – starting again January
Kaz – starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op

BIG EVENTS    

Zora -  Had myomectomy 18 May now on monitored cycle
Springes (Sophia)  - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June


FOLLOW UPS    

Meila -  Review with Mr T?
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
RR – review 26 September
Rosa D – review 30 August Mr T  
Pooks –review with Mr T 12 September - further scan in November
Fiona – review 19 September with Mr L
Thalia – review Mr L 6 October

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY    

Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping -  next step?
Sho (Sarah) -  moving to Woking for treatment in the Autumn
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?  


MUMMIES TO BE       
Nicolah -  
RachaelJ -  13 September
ThackM (Miche) – 12 week scan 22 September
Macca – natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July
Scooter -  EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) 
Clairol - EDD 11 Feb 07 
Betty M - EDD 27 Oct
Shamrock - EDD 18 Oct
Vicky - EDD 17 Oct 

HH MUMMIES  
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06
Woo (Wendy) – mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 

WHERE ARE YOU – LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?
Wadadlis - 1st IVF
Poochie (Vicki) 
KellyWhitt
Beetle 

HH GET TOGETHER  
Date: Need a new date! October?


Love to all 
Bettyx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi HH Girls,

Thanks so much Betty for the list update. It looks like I'm the only one in a cycle on here at  HH right now. How lonely!!! anyway I went for my day 5 stimming blood test this morning and smiled at everyone waiting just in case it was one of you guys. Usually I look pretty grumpy in the morning when they have just drained some blood!!! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend. I'm fine so far with stimming but forever running to the loo. I know to much information but guess everyone's been there. Other than being a bit bird brained and feeling tired and batty it is all good and I'm feeling exceptionally positive!!!    I've worked out that if all goes according to plan I'll have ec on the 4th but I guess you cant predict these things too much. Other than my consultant Mr T I have no idea who the doctors are as it always seems to be a diffrent one i talk too and very rushed. 

Count me in for a meet as long as it;s not the 1st two weeks of Oct as I'm planning on taking time off and taking it easy to give myself the best chance. Do you think it works. Mr T said not to bother but I still feel after all this I should do what ever I can. Any thoughts.

Hope everyone has a great week,

Julie xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Bit of trauma for me today.

Spotting has continued since Friday and it looked like the start of AF today so did a test to try and finalise things. Got a very weak positive which would be great if it wasnt repeating our last cycle with spotting before and after test day then eventual m/c. I am absolutely terrified to be honest.

Had a good cry and will now brace myself for what is coming  

Nina, fingers crossed for you today. 

Julie, I grabbed the opportunity for 2 weeks off work whether it makes a difference or not!

Miche, sorry to read your news. Hope you are able to get a better idea of what is going on. Such good info from the other girls, hope it made things a bit easier.

Helen


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello

I'm new to FF and not sure if it is OK to join a thread  - so sorry if I am butting in - please send me to another place if I've offended!

I have been at HH from Dec 05. We have been ttc since  ...  well feels like year dot ... but actually 2.5 yrs. Have been seeing Mr L.

DH is fine. I have a hydro on left side. Totally amazed to have a BFP in May followed mt m/c three days later. I am having a laparoscopy in November.
Been pretty down, just starting to realise even with IVF it may never happen. Trying to get my head around it all.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Dont be daft Oneday, you are absolutely more than welcome! There is such a good group of friendly and informative girls here. Sorry to hear about your m/c, its an awful time. After 'going dark' for a bit after mine I found it so helpful chatting to girls on here.
Look forward to chatting to you
Helen


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you Helen.


----------



## Nina B (May 11, 2004)

Hi everyone
well I am in total shock. I am pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I got a call at midday today and shock of shocks,the news was good. I am really so excited and can't believe we have been so lucky again first time round.  Thanks so much for all your positive vibes - they truely worked and I hope they rub off on everyone else too.
I wil keep you posted as it is really early days.
Love Nina xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Thats great news Nina!!      
I'm really happy for you and DH!!! 
Well done!!!! 
Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months!!!

Love Pooks xx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry i don't have time to read back though every posting, but I've been off work for the past 4 weeks and have only just returned today.  

Just a quick update to let everyone know i didn't get to EC Due to hyperstimulation.  I had loads of eggs, but they were all really poor apart from one.  I'm not sure where we go from here, as we have lost our funding and we know have to go privet.  Not sure if we are going to stick with Hammersmith or try some where else.  If any one has any suggestions, please let me know.

Big congrats Nina.

Kelly


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

That is wonderful news Nina, congratulations!! Did they say what your hcg was?

Best wishes to you both

Helen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Kelly. How are you feeling ohss wise? Do you have a review date in place ar HH? It may help you decide on what/where to go next?

Helen


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Helen,

There is no review.  I was just told to make a consultation appointment with the privet people which will cost £155 and then we go from there, but i didn't want to wast the money if there was some where better to go?

Kelly


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Nina - congrats on your BFP  

Kelly - I'm sorry to ear that things didn't work out for you during treatment, maybe it might be worth having the private consult to help you make a decision about your next cycle

Helen - when is your official test day?  This must be a very worrying time for you, I've got my fingers crossed for you  

Oneday - welcome . You'll get lots of support on here

Scooter


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your support and all the info. you've given me.

I had my appt. at Queen Charlotte's today and found out that by just being 38 years of age put me in the 'high risk' category 1 in 122, that was before they put the measurement of 2.5mm in which brought it down to 1 in 50.  So us oldies don't really stand a chance of being in the 'low risk' category!!

Betty / Vicky - I've booked an Amnio for 17th October at Queen Charlotte's because I didn't know anything about which hospital was the best and the counsellor said they do the tests on a daily basis but I'm now seriously considering the FMC.  Do you know many people that have had tests there? 

Betty - did you have an Amnio at FMC or was it just Vicky?


Miche


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone

 Nina that is fantastic news!!!

Helen- thanks for the advice and good luck for test this week. I'm sending positive vibes your way!!!!    

Hi- oneday I hope, welcome to HH madness. Everyone is very helpful friendly lot on here as I've discovered being fairly new too.!!

Kelly - sorry to hear your news. What a ............! I would pay to get the consultation so they can tell you exactly what might have been the reasons and where you can go from here. I hope you don't mind me asking but was this your NHS funded treatment and does this mean that as far as the funding goes you've had you chance? or will they let you do it again because you didn't complete a cycle.

Info needed sorry - I had my day 5  stimms blood test today and was not scheduled to have my next scan & blood  test until Thursday. The doctor just called 5 min ago and said I have to go in 1st thing in the morning for a scan and test and not to do the  puregon jab  in the morning. He  was really vague when I pushed him on why the change of plan but eventually said my hormone levels were very high. Is this likely to mean the are going to a abandon my cycle or is this common?  I'm really worried now and DH is out of town for work so feeling a bit       . Also I went at 8.30 this morning and didn't get called until 5.15pm. The clinic was closed so I have to go a 9.00 and wait until someone can see me as I don't have an appointment.

Hope someone can shed some light on wether I'm worrying needlessly or have reason to worry 

Thanks

Julie x


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Becky / Vicky - I've just spoken to the FMC and they said they can do a more indepth nuchal fold scan and then depending on the results Prof. Nicolaides can then do a CVS test immediately after.  Aparently he does more CVS tests then Amnio's..  I've provisionally booked myself in for next Monday.  I think I may go for this - my only concern is I don't know anyone that's had a CVS test.  Do you?

Michelle


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Thalia,

Thanks you so much for the pep talk and all the advice and info. I feel much better and will try and sty positive for the scan in the morning. I will also as suggested ask for numbers so I have a better understanding about what is going on down there. I kept thinking I've done something wrong like not had enough fluids but realise that as its my 1st time it is all a bit trial and error until they see how my body responds. Fingers crossed all will be fine tomorrow. I'm so thankful for all your advice but wish you hadn't had to become so knowlegable at the same time. 

Feeling much brighter about tomorrow, watch this space. Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Michelle - no I didn't have an amnio or a CVS myself. My knowledge of Prof Nicolaides comes from a very good friend's husband who is an obstetrician and runs a fertility clinic in the Midlands and every other doc I know (and I seem to know loads) swears by him and always says they would choose him if they felt the need for invasive testing. 

Julie-Ann - Thalia has told you the science stuff. On practicalities do you have the direct line to the docs office? It was 8383 8188 - and works better than the automated system to actually get the doctors. 

Kelly - Sorry to hear your news. I am amazed there is no review - you should get one at the end of every cycle - if it is self-funded then it is part of the package. Perhaps you dont get one cos you get to cycle again on the NHS? Either way they shouldn't cancel your cycle without a consultant properly explaining to you what happened and where to go next.  I would definitely raise it with both the funding people and the clinic admin.  You are not going to be in a position to make an informed choice on next steps until they give you the info about your cycle.

betty


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow Betty..how did you get the docs number...i am keeping that one for later on!

Kelly, sorry to hear about your news. It sounds like you are not getting answers you need...keep on as you will benefit from knowing all your medical information, even if you do decide to go eslewhere.

Nina - congratulations!!!

Julie - hope all goes ok with you tomorrow!


Helen - sending positive thoughts your way

Welcome Oneday

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

HI all,

Thanks for your kind words, I'm looking into going privet now and have found a clinic called Care in Nottingham, they have a very high success rate of over 46% and there cheaper then Hammersmith.  If anyone knows of this clinic, please can you give me some info.

Julie,

The same thing happened to me, I got the call on day 5 afternoon asking me to come back the next day and got told the same as you, but they kept me going though until day 10 before canceling the cycle.  They said they thought they might be able to fix the problem by giving me a lower dose of the puregon but in the end my levels were so high they thought i could go into shock.  

My PTC told me my funding have been stopped and i can't have another go on the NHS even though i didn't get to EC.  I had a big argument with them and Hammersmith also talked to them for me, but they still said no.  The doctors at hammsmith told me it's only a two week wait for a appointment to see the privet people there, but i would still have to wait roughly 3 months before i can start again due needing to get my blood completely back to normal otherwise the same thing can happen again.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, you have better news then i did.  Let me know how it goes.

Kelly


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi ,

Just back form HH. Really quick thankfully didn't have to wait doe the scan or blood test. Scan took ages apparently I have responded quicker than normal as I'm day 6 stimms and my follies are the size they usually are around day's 8-9. Apparently I have a lot developing (very bottle blond but forgot to ask how many - can you believe it  even DH thought I was mad.!!!! Can I blame it on the hormones?) and the are mostly between size 10-12 ummm not sure what the means. My lining is normal and the cyst has disappeared. They are calling this afternoon to let me know what dose of puregon to take today so I will make sure I ask how many follies and the hormone levels from the blood test.

Thalia- thanks again for the pep talk I felt so much better and brighter are having a melt down yesterday. 

Betty- thanks for the number. I had a bit of a moan about not being called until after 5 last night. Apparently they had to do a fire evacuation yesterday afternoon . It was a false alarm but disrupted the schedule. 

Hi to everyone else and have a super day

Julie xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

I think we posted at the same time. Nottingham care sounds good and I think you can apply for a paid for treatment there at the moment as they are offering it to 50 couples. Details on how to apply are on here in a few diffrent places. I think it will only cost £500. I'm sorry you have had a rubbish time with your PCT. Mine is Hammersmith/ Fulham who also only offer one treatment but I do think it is so unfair that they didn't even let you get to ec on their funding.  I'm trying to stay positive  if they lower my dose it will make the difference. I'll let you know how it goes. I think londonlou is going to care to and has started a thread on here so you might want to look there.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that next time will be far more successful for you    

Julie x


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Julie,

I had the same as you.  I had 20-30 eggs in each Ovary and they were all between 10-14 I only had one that was a 19, which is a good size, so I think they were trying to hold out for that one egg, but after another 2 days on the puregon on an ever lower does my hormone/blood levels were just to high to have the late night injection.

I don't wish to scare you, but just to prepare you and don't forget we are all different so your levels might drop when they give you a lower dose.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

If you fancy a chat give me a call I'll im you my number now.

Kelly


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Ladies,

I've decided to have another nuchal test at the FMC next Monday and if I'm still in the 'high risk' category then Professor Nicolaides can do a CVS immediately after.  At least I'll know by Weds/Thurs next week if my baby is okay instead of waiting for the Amnio which would be in 3 weeks time.  

Betty, Vicky and Thalia - I can't thank you enough.  I would never of known about FMC if it wasn't for you!  I've since spoken to a friend of mine who is also pregnant and her midwife recommended him as well, so I feel much better now that I know I'll be in expert hands.  I'll keep you posted on my progress.

Nina - congratulations on your BFP, well done!   

Hello to everyone!

Michelle


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Hope all the HH girls are doing well!! Very busy there at HH this morning. Was anyone else there to? Kelly thanks for info. I'm trying to stay positive but realistic. Just had scan and blood. I was called yesterday afternoon to say go ahead and take the normal amount of puregon 150 which I did. Again today they will call and let me know but yesterday my levels were fine for the number of follies developing. I finally got the info on the follies      26 follies between 10 mm & 15 mm in size and 26 follies under 10 mm and I'm day 7 of stimms. Won't bore you all with the exact sizes and numbers but needless to say I'm drinking lots of water and hope this will all be fine. Kelly it was awful what happenend to you and thanks for the info. I'm trying to stay positive while at the same time running to the bathroom every 5 min and feeling bloated. Going to see my acupuncturist this afternoon so hope that might help keep the hormone levels even.

Michelle- hope the nuchal test goes well next week.

Hi to everyone!!!

Julie x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Julie, I was there at about 7.30 for my hcg test. I was in and out so quickly you prob wouldnt have seen me.

Your follie count sounds very similar to mine. It was touch and go but I made it to ET too so hang in there, dont panic when they give you the doom scenario at EC and get you to sign all the freezing paperwork. Just drink lots and lots of water. When i found out things were a bit iffy I upped it to 3 litres + my usual drinks during the day.

Good luck 
Helen


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi to all
Thank you for your welcomes - my head is in a bit of a spin trying to catch up with all your news and progress. I wish you all lots of positive thoughts whether you've got good news or still hoping.

My consultant is Mr L  - and I found him pretty dry to deal with (mind you I did crack a pretty appalling joke (gallows humour) which went down like a lead balloon!)

I'd also like to know whether Hammersmith will let me have blastocysts on the NHS (assuming we get that far. I'm 37 and hear it greatly improves chances of success in us old birds. )

Thanks again (I guess I'm not alone in feeling pretty s**t about not simple "falling" pg  - especially when I think how paranoid I was about getting pg when I was younger)

xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

My hcg is 133, much higher than I was expecting. So that is great. Just got to try and hang on and hope the spotting stops.


Helen


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Wow, congratulations Nina and Mrs GG... so many Hammersmith babies on their way now!!!  Haven't we got some due in the next couple of weeks?      

Hope the rest of you are pottering along just fine? There's some real highs and lows here at the moment but I hope these lovely girls are able to help out... I know they did for me!! They were fab!  

I can't believe how big this group has now grown    fantastic!  

All is well here. Will is growing up fast   and is developing a real personality    

I noticed that a 'meet' was in the pipeline? Any details? Would love to put some faces to names as I missed your last one   

Anyway, I'm waffling (as usual!  ) ... bags of     to you all, especially my Katie   (she's a star!)

Hugs,

Cheery x

Ps:  Woo Woo, were are you?  Hope you and your little'n are doing just fine


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Helen,

I'm so pleased to hear your hcg level is higher then you expected.  

Wishing you all the luck!!

Miche x


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Helen congratulations to you for having an excellent HCG result. I'm sure the spotting will be fine  

Hope DH is suitably spoiling you!!

Congratulations to everyone else who's been posting. Can't be too long as still at work. My appt with Mr L went really well and will be going to HH for pre treatment appt on 27/11. Should start injecting in new year.

Sorry I've been so quiet, what with work and weekends away don't feel I've been at home and had time to myself. Planning to go home at the weekend, not been for nearly 5 months... need to get a fix even if only for overnight.

Hope to catch up with what's been going on more next week. In the meantime congrats to all who deserve and thoughts and prayers for everyone else..

love
Fiona


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Helen and Nina, wonderful news on your BFPs. Did you have any pg symptoms prior to the blood test? Can I ask what grade embryos you had?? 

Julie, my hormone levels were also high and my dose of puregon was reduced. Keep drinking that water.

Michelle, good luck with the nuchal test. 

I'm currently on day 6 of the 2ww and looking out for every symptom under the sun although I'm feeling fairly normal apart from the odd twinge down below. On day four I had very slight period pain - it felt like my period was coming, and on day five I woke up and felt dizzy for a couple of seconds. Not sure if I'm clutching at straws here as it seems way too early for symptoms.

Alison


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Helen & Alison thanks for the adviced on water. Gosh I really am  feeling like a human pin cushion from injections, tests and acupuncture. Feeling very a bit anxious as the called this afternoon and told me my hormone levels have jumped a lot since yesterdays tests and to reduced my puregon to 100. They also gave me over the phone the doom scenario Helen mentioned I might get that they may need to to freeze the eggs/embies instead or putting them back if we get to ec and my levels having dropped. Kelly this is starting to seeming very like you experience and I can only hope that the drop in puregon will make a difference. Silly I know as overall I've been feeling positive but I just felt gutted and have been giving myself a good talking to and trying to stay positive.

Alison - I'm sure 2ww must drive you mad. I'm hoping you get a positive outcome 

Hi to everyon else

Julie xx


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello, haven't posted really since around my pregnancy result as it is difficult at work but I have been following everything - congrats to the recent pregnancy results and fingers crossed for everyone else at the various stages of your treatment.

Thought I would give you an update as I had my 6 week scan yesterday and it is twins! Two little heart beats were beating away, it was amazing.  I was crying and very emotional, dropping things and not taking in what anyone said to me!    

I have to go back next Thursday 5th for another scan and then I think it would be a 12 week one after that.

Obviously I am just worrying about the next stage now and hope they just stay where they are and carrying on growing.  I certainly feel like I have double the symptoms at the moment!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

wow, rachael that is fantastic. This is our first HH twins isnt it??

Hoping everything is ok for you Julie, when are you next back at the clinic?

Fiona, good to hear your appointment went well. It must feel tangible now that you have seen Mr L and you are booked in to see the nurse.

Alison, my embies were grade 1.5 and 2. I had AF cramps pretty early on which I think was the progesterone. No real pregnancy symptoms that I noticed. Spotting from day10.

Thank you for all your good wishes
Will keep you posted, the spotting eased slightly yesterday but no let up in the tension yet as it stopped the last time too for a few days. Anyway, Im trying not to obsess.

Helen


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh happy news for the HH Girls,

Nina and Helen - You both must be so happy and     Congrats on your BFPs.  

Rachel - Wow, twins!  More happy news!   

Julie - Keep drinking the water!  I hope you aren't too uncomfortable.  

Cheery - Thanks for asking after me.  

Vicky and Claire - Thinking of your respective parents and hoping life is being more sweet than crule at the moment.  

 - Hi to everybody else.  I promise to do more personals soon.

I'm still waiting for my AF to start.  I'm not really having any symptoms from my down regging injection.  I had some night sweats last night but I usually have them before AF and my boobie radars (.)(.) indicate that I should get AF in the next couple of days or so.  I hope she arrives soon.

Take care,
Katie


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all - sounds like some really positive stuff is happening at the moment !!

Had my appointment with Mr L on Tuesday, and there were a couple of interesting things that might be relevant to you all.

1) We had 11 embies, 10 fertilized,  2 were excellent by day 3 and put back. Embryologist suggested that we not freeze the others as they were not as good. Mr L looked at the details and suggested that they said not to freeze as they were not as good RELATIVE to the 2 best ones ie they thought I could produce better ones having another full cycle.  I did not realise that freezing was relative to what they think you can produce, not just on a scale of quality. 

2) He said that we could consider going to bio stage if we had 6 embryos of excellent quality in one cycle - thought that was interesting considering the better preg rates - but 6 good ones, thats going some !!

Personally, he referred me for loads of lovely blood tests for recurrent m/c, which is what I wanted. He was really encouraging about the cycle, seemed to intimate that he thought it was just really bad luck. 

Anyway, feeling a bit gloomy at the mo. I took a year off to try to get p/g, and now I am due back to work on Monday - boo hiss...

Good luck all

R


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Helen - congrats!   I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, I hope the spotting stops soon!

Rachael - twins!  That's fantastic even if you are having double the symptoms.  I found acupuncture really helped my morning sickness

Alison - I think it's practically impossible not to read something into every twinge during the 2ww.  I hope the next week flies by for you 

Julie - keep drinking the water!  It must be very difficult for you not knowing if you'll get to ET.  I didn't have ET during my 1st ICSI due to mild OHSS, I had 15 embryos frozen.  They only mentioned this was a possibilty a few days before EC.  Hammersmith do have a good FET success rate but hopefully you won't need that.

Katie - I hope AF arrives soon!

Betty and Vicky - how are you both? Not long to go now!

Love
Scooter


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

Just wanted to say a big fat congrats to Nina and Helen on there BFP and also to Rachel, twins what fantastic news.

Hello to everyone else and glad to see things are moving along nicely for a lot of you.

I have made a appointment to go back to Hammersmith for the 20th October. I really want to hear what they have to say after the hyperstimulation stop me from getting to EC.  

Afterwards I think I'll make my mind up if I want to have another go there or go else where.  For some reason i really want to stick with them for another go as it seems the easiest thing to do and I'm hoping now I'm going privately i might have a better experience at it.

Has anybody else found it's easier the second time or going from NHS to Privet at HH makes any difference?

Kelly


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Kelly - well done on going back for a follow up. I think it will really help to find out what could be done differently next time. It looks like my cycle is going the way yours did and I' beginning to know exactly how you feel. I went in again this morning and the Dr called earlier and said what dose of puregon to take and by the way it will be a frozen cycle.  I was so upset that I didn't know what to say. My follie count this morning had gone to between 65-70 and they have reduced my puregon to 50. I now feel gutted and am not sure what to do. Do I continue with no idea of the quality of the eggs that I will get with so much going on and then they will be frozen and may not survive defrosting and then have only a possible 20% chance of success or ask to stop the cycle and redo one when I can with the hope of doing a fresh cycle. Finances are limited and I feel that going from a possible 35% to 20% of success is a big leap and also cant believe how unconcerned he was when he told me when these things are such a big thing in someones life. What if I go ahead and they get not great quality eggs and then I cant use them anyway. At least if I cancel I can do another cycle with a better possible result as they can antisipate how I respond to the stimulation. 

Any advice would be gratefully received as just don't know what the right thing to do is and I need to make a decision.

Hi to everyone else        

Julie xx





Hi to everyone

Julie xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Julie, so sorry to read about your dilema. You can really kick out those follies!! Is this cycle nhs funded? If it is, if you dont get to EC you can go again with no penalty. But I have a feeling this was a private cycle for you if I remember correctly?

I imagine you will have to wait 3 AFs before going again even if you dont go to EC, just to get your hormones back to normal. And even though you have frosties it doesnt mean that you have to use them next cycle, you could have a fresh cycle and keep the frosties in the freezer for a rainy day?

Who did you speak to? Was it Dr Meredis?

Have a good chat with dh tonight
sending you best wishes
Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Helen,

Thanks for your reply. I  think if Dr Meredis sounds like he's not English, cold to speak to on the phone along with telling you as little as possible then that was him. It is a private cycle and I have NHS funding as a backup for Jan / Feb which would be the soonest I could try again from the sounds of things anyway. Not sure if the follicle size gives any indication on the quality of eggs I'm likely to get but any info on that would be appreciated. As I'm day 8 they have said likely ec on Monday. Do they do it over the weekend? Anyway as of this morning the follies were

1x 17 mm
2 x 16 mm
4 x 15 mm
5 x 14 mm
7 x 13 mm
11 x 12 mm
5 x 11 mm
7 x 10 mm

and all others are under 10 mm. The longest scans ever!!!!!

What do you think? I do plan on asking a lot of question tomorrow when I go in as over the phone was a shock and I didn't know what to ask. Sorry everyone if I'm all about me today and hope your all well!!!

Thanks

Julie x


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Julie...

I cannot help with information about your cycle as have not got that far yet but am sending you positive thoughts.

I am with you on uncaring docs...these are highly intelligent people who never fail to surprise me in their lack of emotional intelligence. We all know that this is bread and butter daily work to them but these are major life changing events to us... all that is needed is a little more patience when talking to us and a bit more information!!!

Good luck for when you ask questions!

Jen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Julie, it sounds like it could have been Dr M. I dont know what to suggest really. I would be tempted to go ahead as you are almot there anyway and you will have to wait the same amount of time until another cycle if you do or dont go to EC.

But, I was quite pleased with myself for producing so many follies but found that its quality not quantity when it comes to making embies.

Ask the Dr you speak to for their recommendation. What does DH think?

Helen


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Red face alert, red face alert... I'm currently on day 9 of 2ww - I was dreaming this morning and I had an orgasm - without even touching myself!    I've never in my life experienced an orgasm like that before. Is it a side effect of the cyclogest? Although I'm very annoyed with myself as I heard having orgasms during the 2ww isnt good and afterwards I did experience cramping and lower backache. Now I'm petrified I've messed things up. Has anyone else experienced this? Most odd.


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello to all - sending you lots of positive vibes,


RR - just a little hi to you as you said you were gloomy & no-one seems to have replied to you yet. I joined FF because I have days (weeks) when I get so gloomy and feel awful about going on and on about my longing for kids to my DH and friends (especially after a glass o two of red wine ( ooops)).

I can totally understand the idea of taking a year off to try to get pg - and have met a few mums who found that worked a trick.... and I have several mates who suggest I should give up my work (I run my own company), relax and focus on the pg thing. 

I wish you good luck in going back to work - and hope the distraction will help things happen for you when you least expect it (....and get maternity pay!). Let me know how work and other news is going  

Ox


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Julie - I think it's worth you carrying on with this cycle.  If you don't make it to ET then you get 1 free frozen cycle (just pay for the drugs and they are cheaper) and HH also store the frosties for 1 year without a charge.  I was devastated not to get to ET but I felt so awful by then that I don't think I could've coped with the 2ww.  I really feel for you, you must be so uncomfortable, I couldn't even bear for my clothes to brush against my tummy and really felt like I was going to pop.   

Bilba -   me too!   It happened to me a few times during the 1st tri - like you said very odd.  I also had some cramping afterwards which terrified me but it hasn't done any harm.  Let's hope this is a good sign for you! 

RR - good luck for work on Monday 

I had a bit of  a scare this morning at my midwife appt.  She couldn't find baby's heartbeat although she could hear movement.  I went along to the day unit at the hospital and the lovely midwife there found it straight away, phew!

Have a good weekend everyone
Scoter


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Julie - i agree, its worth carrying on and like scooter said, if you dont make it to ET then you have a free frozen cycle. good luck       

Bilba - i also had it a couple of times in the 2ww!!! it was ver very odd!   I woke up very embarrassed wondering if DH had noticed anything!! 

Helen - Congrats!!!! Wonderful news on your BFP!!     

Rachel - Wow, TWINS!!!   

Jen - How are you getting on?

RR - Sounds like you had an encouraging follow up. Taking them to blasts seem like a good idea. We asked to do that too, but i dont produce enough eggs so we'll see. I have to go back to work in a week so know how you feel!!

Kelly - good luck with your appmt on the 20th

Fiona - we might be cycling together in the new year!!

Scooter - I'm glad things are going well for you, what a scare though!!

Welcome Onedayihope!!!

Hello to everyone else i haven't mentioned!!!

I haven't got much to report really. Going back to work in a week, suppose its about time realy as i've been off since May!!! Have an appmt with Mr T in Nov for another scan and to talk about the next cycle in Jan. Things are going to go really slowly now. I hate waiting!!!

Take care everyone and keep up the BFPs!!!

Love Pooks xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks all for your messages of support and advice. DH  and I decided to keep going if possible after discussing it last night. Unfortunately after my scan, blood test and in depth discussion with Dr at HH this morning they have let me know this afternoon that they are stopping my cycle .         Although they dropped my puregon to 50 and tried to coast me, my estrogen level had jumped from 8000 yesterday to 16000 today and along with now having in excess of 75 follies they decided the risk of OHSS is to much. I obviously realise I have to put my health first and accept their decision as professionals. We will start a new cycle in the New Year NHS funded but hopefully with lessons learnt from this experience all round. Unfortunately the injections don't stop as I have to up the brucerlin to two a day for the next couple of weeks and am being monitored to make sure I still don't develop OHSS. Now I have lots of puregon going spare but have to stock up on brucelin and have to drink 3 litres of water a day!!!! I'm also determined to get healthy and stay positive that the New Year will be my year!!! 

Scooter- Glad the scare was just that and all is well!!!

Jen- Thank for you kind words. I think it is just the one who I have found differcult to deal with there all the others are really lovely and helpful. The only other thing that drives me mad there is it usually takes me 15-20 min to get a scan booked as I'm always on hold and they the last three I booked they hadn't even put me on the list!!!!! Today I blew my top as I had booked it yesterday but then wasn't down on the list. So I wrote my name down and then after waiting for ages realised the people who came after me were being seen and I wasn't because I written my name on the list.  

Anyway hi to everyone and Kelly I guess were in the same boat hun. How long did you have to keep going on the bureclin for?

Have a good weekend

Julie xx


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Julie, sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled; but as you say your health is very important and next time they will put you on a very low Puregon dose. I'm not sure how natural IVF works, but have you any thoughts on that route?

Pooks, thanks for your reply - did you experience cramping after the big O? Scooter,  .

A


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Julie - Sorry to hear your news and i hope that all that water drinking will not get you down! You must make sure you are healthy though but i can understand how disappointing the cycle must be for you (disappointing is not really a strong enough word i guess). X

Pooks - I am getting on ok. Taking my mind off it all with work at the moment and just hoping that i will still be on for a Dec start for my first go! I am half heartedly thinking 'i must get a bit fitter' and building up slowly to doing a bit more exercise...not enough time in the day. Also got really drunk with DH last night which was good fun as we do not do it that often!!

Bilba - I learnt something new about the 2ww today...very interesting and do not feel guilty over something that you have no control over!!

Jen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Julie, so sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled. You must be feeling so frustrated. I saw your post asking girls for their similar experiences. It was interesting to read how high some E2s have been and was still acceptable for EC and ET. It looks like HH take a very conservative approach. Hope the ohss symptoms are not making an appearance and you are feeling ok.

Pooks, are you ready for going back to work? Hope its not too horrible and you ease into it nicely.
R, you are back today arent you. Hope it went ok and that people were friendly and kind.

Kelly, good to hear you are going back for a review. Even if you decide to go elsewhere it would be good to get their final thoughts, just for completness of your notes if anything, if you are going to get a copy for your new clinic.
I didnt have any probs going from nhs to private cycle. No difference in your cycle experience that I noticed. The only difference is you can control when your cycle is and at a cost can request tests that might not be immediately offered on the nhs.

Alison, are you testing this week? How are you feeling?  

Katie, any sign of AF? How are your kittens?? I am very jealous. We saw some cats from the charity HAWS in the Brentford pet centre last week, who are looking for new homes. Heartbreaking, I wanted to take them all. Though Sylvester would have a hairy fit if I brought someone home to compete with his affections!

Vicky, Betty, how are you both??

Sending best wishes to all the HH girls

My spotting is off and on these days but with a very scary bleed last Thurs. That seems to have been a one off so far. We are taking it day by day and just trying to get through each one with nothing bad happening. The scan date seems like a long way off and at the moment it seems impossible that we will reach it. Off work for another 2 weeks so trying to stay horizontal as much as possible!


Helen


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Hammies,

How is everybody?  

Helen - I hope the spoting stops pronto and you can relax a little.  

Just a quick update from me.  AF has arrived and I start stimms tomorrow with my first scan this coming Monday.  I've booked my flights to Warsaw and I leave on 12 Oct and hope to come back on the 19th if everything goes well.  

The kittens are fab.  Enjoying every minute of them.  Wish I could just play with them all day.  Better get to work though or else no money for kitten food.  

x,
k


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

ahh Katie. Can you show us a photo? What colour are they? Have you decided on names yet?


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Hammersmith Ladies

i hope you don't mind me joining you on this thread i some times post on the Herts girls too.
I have recently had a failed IVF at the Hammersmith (Setember) the whole thing went well and even got up to a positive blood test after the 2ww but unfortunately it only stayed a few days before a/f arriving. 
i have posted to ask some advise please, i want to book a consultation with the Hammersmith but there are a couple of things I'm unsure about, can i chose which consultant i would like to go with, as my 1st cycle was NHS and i saw Mr Marga (think thats how you spell) don't know if it makes any difference as i didn't see him at all through the cycle. any feed back of recommendations would be good as i want to call to arrange and appointment and possible feed back form the failed cycle. 
One other question please it was said i would have to wait 3 a/f's before trying again, does the a/f after ivf count as one and then two after that you can go again or do you really start again on the 4th i did day 2 long last time. sorry if thats doesn't make much sense bit confused.


Hi to Clariol hope things are going well with you and you are enjoying your pregnancy.
Kelly really sorry to here about you not making it to EC.
will catch up with you both soon

Wishing every one well 
Thanks 

Pudge
xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Pudge
So sorry to hear about your cycle, that must have been a huge disapointment after the initial joy. It happened to me also on my first cycle so I know a little of how you will be feeling.

I am not sure if you can change consultants. I would like to think you can particularly if you are paying for the appointment, I would call the secretary's and ask.

They will count your AF after the cycle as 1, then you have to have 1 clear AF and then you can usually start another cycle on your 3rd AF.

Welcome to the HH girls thread!

Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey ladies

Sorry i have been totally off radar lately as it has been my last few weeks at work before mat leave but I have now started that so more time - not much mind! It means the Hall of Fame is out of date (again) but I will try and catch up soon.  I will probably need someone to take over soon  - if anyone is itching to - let me know.

Helen - very belated CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hope the spotting stops soon - I read somewhere around 50% of IVF pregnancies have some bleeding so you are definitely not alone.

Pudge - welcome.  Sorry about your cycle.  On consultants both Mr L and Mr T have fans on this board. Mr L in particular. Mr megara said to me that if I had needed a review post my last cycle I would get to choose.  As it was an NHS cycle you may need to wait longer for an NHS review with a particular consultant but you can always ask for someone specific.  if you are prepared to wait I cant see how they can refuse.  I agree with helen on the counting of AFs.

Katie - whoo hoo - Warsaw here you come. A small reverse flow from here to Poland!

Julie - really sorry to hear the cycle was cancelled. OHSS can be really horrible and I'm sure they had your best interests foremost when cancelling even though it wont have felt like it at the time.

Rachael and Nina - congratulations for you too.

Kelly - sorry your cycle got cancelled too. Hopefully they will have some answers and solutionc for next time at your review.  As to being self-funded at HH apart from more control over start dates and review/consultation appts I didn't find it made much difference - the docs are the same - cthe chatty ones still chatty the morose ones still morose!

Oneday - Hello!

Right - I know I have missed loads of people but half way there.

News here is that the baby will be induced at the latest at 39 weeks but is right down in the pelvis already so may come earlier. All a bit scary.
Love
bettyx


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi guys, sorry for the self indulgent thread but it's all over for me. Currently on day 13 of 2ww and this morning the floodgates opened. I still have to go to Hammersmith tomorrow for a blood test for what it's worth. I'm in agony with the period too which just adds to the heartache.

Pudge, I'm a Hertfordshire girl too. Was thinking about calling my NHS gynae to see if I am entitled to any more NHS cycles but I'm not sure I am but it's always worth asking. I thought the Hammersmith was really good however I'm thinking of going to Holly House next time as they are down the road. Is the Hammersmith review appointment part and parcel of the NHS cycle or would it be classed as a prviate appointment?

Sorry for no personals.
Alison
x


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Alison

So sorry to hear how your cycle has gone. The heartache is something terrible to experience but we are all here supporting you as best we can. Sending you a big hug.  

Jen


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

hi Alison

really sorry to read about the cycle.  I had a similar experience earlier this year, and it's horrid.

I'm also a Herts girl, and the review appointment is included as part of the NHS cycle.  However, you do have to wait longer for it than if paying privately.  My wait was about 10 weeks, which worked well for me as I didn't feel I could deal with discussing anything so soon afterwards.  However, I've been told that if you pay for the review,it can be much sooner.  Also, you can ring up at regular intervals to get a cancelleation.

Hope that helps

Will be thinking of you tomorrow

Rooth


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Alison,

I just wanted to say how sorry i am to read about your cycle. I know exactly how it feels and my heart really does go out to you and DH. Sending you both lots of  

I think a review appmt is deff included in an NHS cycle although there is a bit of a long wait.

Pooks xx


----------



## pudge (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello Ladies 

Thanks for you replies with info about the Hammersmith.. 
i called them yesterday and have arranged an appointment to see Mr T as Mr Margara has now retired. I did mention that i had a failed cycle in September and would like to fund this cycle, the receptionist did not ask if i had a review from the last cycle. is this some thing i should have before the appointment with the consultant or do you think he will review the previous cycle at the appointment. i too understand it could be months to review with the nhs. God Ive got all sorts of things flying around in my head again, amazing how you think you are over it and it comes flooding back.

Alison _ thankyou for taking the time to reply when posting  you sad news. I'm really sorry  
i haven't really thought about changing clinics as i liked the Hammersmith and it was convenient to travel to, as i can pick up the direct train line not far from where i live, and i think there stats are pretty good, feel i would like to give them another try as things went well on the 1st cycle. just out of interest were is Holly House. 
i hope you start to feel more positive and can think start to think about the future.

Hi o all the other Hammersmith girls

Pudge
xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Alison, so sorry to hear your news. My April cycle was nhs and my nhs follow up appt was August. I took a private one a few weeks after the end of the cycle as I wasnt prepared to wait so long.

Sending you and dh best wishes
Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Alison, so sorry to hear your sad news, it must have been very difficut for you to go in for your bloods today. Sending you and DH 

Scooter


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi guys, thank you for your kind words.

I went in for my "pregnancy" blood test today but can't believe that at 3.15pm I still havent had a phone call. I assumed I would get one even though it would be negative. 

A


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Alison - first I'm really sorry about your cycle. It happened to me on my 2nd cycle and going in for the test is just rubbish when you know it is over.  You will get a call - they have been known to call up until 5ish.  I'd chase them if i were you as some days they are worse than others. 
Bettyx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Alison, this cycle I got my call at 4pm. It seems to get later each time. I hope they have called now and you and dh can focus on each other with that out of the way.

Helen


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I phoned in the end and got an inconclusive result. I have a level of 7. I have to go back in a week for another test. My period has stopped; yesterday was a complete fallout so I don't think there is much left. The nurse said next week I will probably have a negative result. Obviously I'm very disappointed but on the other hand it's the closest I've ever got to a positive so I'm quite pleased I got this far. Mentally I feel much more positive about things.


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Alison    Thinking of you...

Cheery


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Alison so very sorry about your cycle...... 
sending you and your DH much love...
Vicky x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello everyone,  

Had scan number 2 today and things are slowly progressing but still not sure what will happen. 
Right ovary: 2 follies of 19 and 13
left ovary ( 16, 12,12,12,12)

still on same dosage as blood test is ok. 
The Left ovary is still too high but has gone down a bit, however now they say that it is also hidding a bit behind the womB 
However the doc this moning was a different one , nice and happy to answer questions. 
She said that as it went down a bit , with a bit more sedation they should be able to get to the left ovary by trying different angles and pushing, but not 100% sure yet.

I was surprised she said that I should be ready for Monday or Tuesday EC and a doc would call this afternoon after talking to the senior consultant .
This afternoon she called and said that it has been decided to continue injections as normal and another scan and blood test on monday as they want a min of 3 follies that are 17mm or above.
So all happening next week. 
I really hope they can get through that left ovary as my right one only has 2 follies.
I asked about a lap to retrieve the eggs on the left but she said almost never  used anymore. And they would not do it for me as the right ovary is fine
So let's hope my left ovary continue to come down. 

Who does the ec, the doctors who do the scans or the consultant surgeons such as dr Trew or Magara( who I believe has just retired)?

Hope everybody has a nice week end 
Future Mummy


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Future mummy,

It sounds as if things are looking a little better for you now, at least now they say they can reach the other ovary which is encouraging. I was also told that it would be difficult to reach an ovary, I had more follicles on it too! They did manage to get them altough i was a little bruised and sore afterwards. They collected 9 in the end but only 7 were mature.

With regards to EC, unfortunately consultants never do it, the doctors do it, but they are all very good and i have every confidence in them.

Good luck for monday with bloods and hope that EC will happen on tues.        

Pooks xx


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to let you know that I received my CVS results from the FMC today and I'm so happy to say that every test was negative.  I was a complete mess at work yesterday, I phoned the clinic and just cried down the phone because I couldn't wait any longer for an answer.  I was convinced my baby had 'downs'.  

I'm off to M&S to buy a maternity bra tomorrow and some clothes because everything is too tight!  I was too scared to before in case I was tempting fate.

Sorry I haven't kept up with everyone's 'posts', I've just been in a terrible state.

Wishing you all the best of luck.

Michelle x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Michelle - that is great news. 


Love
Bettyx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry Alison about your news!!    Been trying to have a few days off from FF to get back to normal life. 
Future Mum- its sounding more positive so sending you lots of      for next week.

I decided after they called to abandon my cycle last Friday to go in on Monday and speak to someone as I was really upset! The problem being give a girl the weekend, bad news and the internet and she will always find out that there might be other things could have been done to avoid abandondong my cycle!!! So on Monday morning I went in to face the miserable and truly unhelpful Cathy on reception who basically said I need to make an appointment to see my consultant. I then made it very clear I had ALL day and was not leaving until I spoke to someone about their guidelines and protocols regarding abandoning cycles or was provided with written documentation  regarding their policy. After she realised I was not leaving she asked me to wait. Then the very helpful Cathy Turner head nurse said she would speak to me. When I went in to see her she brough in Mr L to talk to me as he was by chance passing and happy to go over it with me. After I explained that I thought some of the Dr's were lacking on communication skills and any form of empathy I went through the questions I had regarding why they didn't reduce my dose of puregon on day 6 instead or later, why they didn't consider coasting me and masses of other questions too. It really helped and I made it clear that they should offer an immediate follow up in person after abandoning a cycle with anyone in this situation because being told over the phone just isn't reasonsable and is so upsetting!! Anyway he was very helpful and I have now booked to see Mr T at the end of the month. That would have been the soonest I could have see anyone if I hadn't just pushed it by going there. Also a bit happier now as I have the all clear on OHSS and have stopped the brucerlin injections! 

Michelle- you must be so relieved about the test results.

Hi to everyone else. Hope your all having a great weekend. Off to see the Little Britain show in Hammersmith tonight and just know I'm going to have DH going round for the next few days saying "yeah I know" to everything. Dreading it already!

Julie xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Michelle - what a relief.  So thrilled for you.  Great news.

Julie - well done.....  Hope you enjoyed LIttle Britain.

Baby stuff coming up - I think my labour is starting....will keep you posted.
Love to everyone,
Vicky x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

OMG Vicky, labour!!!!       

Good luck sweety, keep us posted  

Cheery x


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Julie

Well done with pushing HH to find out answers, there's no way you should've had to wait until the end of the month.  It would have driven you mad with all the questions going round in your head.  

It won't be long before Xmas and you'll be starting your treatment cycle early next year on the NHS!  

Vicky & Betty - how are things going with you two?  Not long now!

Alison - so sorry to hear about your cycle.


Michelle x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Had my 3rd scan today . At this stage even doc not sure what to do so consultant will call me this afternoon after making his decision.

Right ovary: 22, 19

Left ovary: 19, 18, 16, 15, 14

I thought I was ready for ec, then the doc says not sure as they want to have all follicles above 17 and although technically can go ahead as 4 follies above 17, the one under won't have an egg or will not fertilise. I tell her also I would like to have frosties if possible as because of my age ( just turned 40 ) no other NHS IVF .
Normally she says thatthey would wait. However, as Left ovary very high according to her ( has gone up again!!!) not sure they can access, but will try their best and last friday a very experienced doc said they should be able to .

If they wait until wedsnesday before giving me the ovitrelle injection and stop the stimm, then it means the rigt follie of 22 will be sacrificed as it will be more than 24 and then too ripe (  ), but the follies on the left will be very good. However if can't access them , then left with one follie on the right!!!!
So big decision: what do they do?
The doc ( who by the the way was very nice, I never had a scan with her before )  said it was difficult and only the cons can make that decision. So waiting for THE CALL this afternoon. 
So either ec on wednesday or on Friday. 

I know that a few of you said that your high ovary had come down and the ec was possible, but what about when ovary has a mind on its own and stays up there, any similar experience?

God, this is frustrating and a bit of a lottery.

Anyway, the follies are doing fine and the doc this morning said I was not even a slow grower. 

How confusing can it get? 

So all is happening, watch this space...  
Future Mummy


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello ladies

Have been to Hammersmith for my 3rd attempt at IVF, I usually stay at home in Plymouth, had my EC a week ago and 2 grade 1's transferred last Wednesday, now on day 6 of transfer with 1 week to wait!  Feeling very nervous now and anxious and a bit negative today, have had a few AF pains so presuming its all over again  

Can anyone tell me if Hammersmith like you to continue the bottom bullets after a positive result?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

I am a bit confused with the ec procedure, at the hammersmith.  
They say that I would be sedated. Is it a general anesthetic? I was told no before but the doc this morning said I would be sleeping.Do they put a tube in your throat like for a general anesthetic? Do you keep your eyes open or are you under? is it intravenous or with a mask?
I hate having a tube put in my mouth when general anesthetic , so wanted to know if happening or not. I am a bit nervous.  

Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just a quick note to say that Thalia has asked me to tell you that for various personal reasons she has decided not to post on FF anymore but that she is thinking of all of us and I'm sure she will pop in and read about us.

I know I will miss her posts and I wish her all the best.
Betty


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Vicky - OMG! How exciting, I hope everything is progressing as it should

Michelle - great news!  What a relief for you, I bet you can't stop smiling.  I hope you enjoyed your shopping

Julie-Ann - good for you standing your ground and getting some answers

Future Mummy - EC is done under sedation although the combination of drugs they use would be classed as a g/a at the vets where I worked!  They don't intubate you but you will have a mask over your face.  I think it varies from person to person but I was deeply sedated and didn't know what was happening.  Try not to worry too much.  I enjoyed having a little sleep and when you come round they give you a choice of sandwich!   Good luck

Spicy - I think you just carry on with the progesterone if you are having a frozen cycle, good luck 

Thalia - just wanted to wish you all the best for the future

Hi to everyone else
Scooter


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Scooter, think I may of confused you, I'm currently on my 2ww with a fresh cycle and due to return to them on Monday for a blood test, I am on progesterone at the moment and was just wondering if they want you to continue on these for the first 12 weeks?


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi spicey,  

I had a fresh cycle and I was not asked to continue the progesterone after my BFP... as you can see, it didn't do me any harm  

Good luck  

Cheery


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just been reading the post for the past few weeks. So much good news but also lots of heartache. It is so unfair...
I'm just waiting for A/F to start, should be tomorrow, then blood test and 21 days before meds. Can't believe i'm jumping on the roller coaster again 

Wishing you all postive thoughts

Ants


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Baby news.......
Our son was born on Sunday 8/10/06 at 18.39 in the birth pool at Queen Charlottes... he weighs 6lbs 130z and is currently awaiting a name. 
Sorry this is such a quick post.
Much love
Vicky xxxxxx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS VICKY         

   welcome to the world baby   ​
Much love and hugs,

Cheery and Baby Will x

Ps: Another Hammersmith boy, is this a trend?


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Vicky Huge congratulations to you and your partner on the safe arrival of your little baby boy!!!

Can't wait to hear when you have named him.

Hope you are all well and happy.

Another boy hey must be trendy to have a boy ahahaha.
Can't wait to see a photo.

Loadsa love and hugs to all three of you.
Wendy & Luke
xXx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

How fantastic Vicky. Congratulations, hope you are all well 

Betty.....any news??

Helen


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Vicky, Wonderful news!  Congratulations to you and DH! 
   
 
Wishing you lots of very happy family times together 
Sarah
x

Hi to everyone else.  Wishing you all lots of luck wherever you are at at the moment. Ive been keeping a low profile but dropping in occasionally to catch up.  i start down regging for FET on Monday


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Vicky,

Congratulations to you and DH!!!    

I'm so pleased for you

Take care

Pooks xxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations Vicky and DH   
I am very happy for you. It is wonderful to know dreams come true.
Lots of kisses to the little one!  
Future Mummy


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Congratulations Vicky 
Great to have some good news.
Wishing the three of you lots of love  

Ants


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Vicky - that's just such fantastic news!!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Hammies

Some pregnancy scan news from me.

We eventually made it to the scan, though after more scary bleeding on Monday I was doubtful we would make it. There are 2 little embryos. One is doing well and has a healthy heartbeat. The other looks a bit behind, no heartbeat but has its yolk sac. Going back in a week to check on the slow one. There was no obvious sign of where the bleeding is coming from. The Dr agreed resting was a good idea so got to try and get the GP to sign me off again for another week or so.

Such extreme emotions in a short space of time!

Future Mummy, good luck for EC this week. 


Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Helen- Resting will do you the world of good. Sending you lots of positive vibes for your scannext week and hoping both your embies grow really well in the meantime!!!!

Congratulations Vicky- pictures soon please!!!!!! 

Julie x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - many congratulations on your sons safe arrival, can't wait to see a photo and find out his name!  

Helen - I hope your Dr signs you off.  I really hope the slow one catches up, thinking of you.  

Scooter


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Vicky -I'm SO pleased for you and DH.  Looking forward to seeing a pic. of your baby boy.

Helen - take it easy, I'm sure things will be just fine.  It's important to rest and put your feet up.  Thinking of you.

Michelle x


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

The strangest things happen... after my faint positive last week - I had a hcg of 7 and the day before bleeding - I went for a repeat pg blood test today. I was expecting the Dr to say it was negative however she said the level has risen to 290 and I am officially pg! She does however want me to go in for a scan tomorrow just to make sure it isnt ectopic. Fingers crossed, please god, it is not. And here I was wondering why I had gone off my food....

Helen, good luck with next week's scan. You've got one strong heartbeat, cheering on the slow starter.

Vicky, congratulations to you and your husband. You must be on cloud nine.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks girls 

Wow, you have got a fighter there! That is just the best news. Let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Well done VIcky. So nice to see a happy ending !!    
Hi to everyone sorry not been around needed a 'break'
Helen so pleased to see your positive. Hope the news gets better and better
Bilba good luck to you too


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Alison,
I've just replyed to your personal before reading the thread!
Wow, fantastic news on your result  You must be thrilled. 
Wishing you lots of  

good luck with the next test

Ants


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all 

EC done and went very well: 8 follies ( and not 7 as previously told during scans) . Got the best doc who tried many angles and got all the left follies . Does not hurt too much. Result 8 eggs! was very happy. 

Got the phone call this morning:6 eggs fertilised!!   Don't know yet the grade . But will be told all tomorrow morning while ET beeing done and we have been told we can have frosties too. I am so happy! I know that I am still a long way from having a BFP , but my god , things are sure looking better than a week ago. Hopefully the fertilised eggs will have a good grade and the cells will be nicely developped.
Future Mummy


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks girls for your kind words. Unfortunately, I had my scan this morning and nothing could be found. Nothing at all, even the lining is thin. I had to have another blood test to check the pregnancy hormone. They think it will have probably gone down from yesterday. I dont understand it to be honest, the level went from 7 to 290 in 6 days and I have not had any bleeding since before the level 7 pregnancy test.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Bilba - oh how terrible for you.  It does seem very stange doesn't it?  What a rollercoaster you've been on, take care

Future mummy - well done on 6 embies!  Good luck for ET tomorrow 

Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello, I'm Mrs-GG's DH. She's resting up still at the moment, so I've been given permission to post a question...

Does anybody know what the situation is with the early pregnancy unit, i.e when you can go if you have problems? We've looked for information after continually forgetting to ask the nurses at Hammersmith, but with no luck.

Our situation still seems touch and go, we seem to be fine for a day or so tops then either spotting or slightly scary bleeding occurs. But at times you have to remind yourself that touch and go is still far better than some outcomes.

I don't normally get to read the messages, but i'm ever so sorry to here your news Bilba. It's a similar situation to how we were first cycle in that we got a faint positive only for it to fail. If I can offer any advice is that the most important thing is to try and remember it was a positive which as one of the embryologists said was a very good sign despite the final part.

Anyway far too many words for an interloper........

Mrs-GG DH


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

hello Mr GG - nice to see a bloke here! - As I recall the IVF unit will see you pretty much anytime for scans until they discharge you at between 8 to 10 weeks if you have bleeding episodes. EPUs will also see people with bleeding - I dont know whether Queen Charlotte's has its own EPU which you could go to as well. There is a website which lists EPUs but I know that last time I looked for it it listed one at UCH and it isnt there anymore.

Bilba - so sorry things aren't looking good. As Mr GG says every positive is a good sign even if it doesnt stick for good. I hope that you continue to defy the odds and have better news tomorrow.

Future Mummy - great EC and fertilisation rate there! Hope the ET goes well.

Bettyx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi ! 
Just came back from ET . Went very well , but so many et done today. The staff said they had 18 ! Never had so many in a day.
So lots of waiting but I got the best doctor there to do my et( a bit earlier and it could have been different).
I had 2 embryos implanted grade 1,  4 cells and 5 cells. 
Froze 3, and hope for the best.
I am very happy with the news. 
Now I am going to relax and be pampered by my husband who is working from home today just to make sure I am not overdoing it! 
I think I am going to ask to be waited on hand and foot!
Have a lovely week end all  
Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Future Mummy, they sound like fantastic embies, well done. It sounds like it couldnt have gone better.
Wishing you a happy and relaxing 2ww.

Helen


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi All,

Bilba - so sorry about your result. What a rollercoaster.  I know it is no consolation but you did get a positive and when it happend to me my consultant said it was a good sign for next time. Thinking of you.

Future Mummy - great news on your embies. Enjoy the resting.

Mr. GG - i went to an early pregnancy unit at the Whittington hospital. I had a privately funded positive IUI at UCH but when they couldn't find anyting at the 6 week scan they told me to go to my local A&E when the bleeding started. I was then followed up by the early pregnancy unit as my HCG remained high for ages. You could also ask your GP to refer you asap. Not too sure if this is useful. Hoping things stay stable.

I'm still waiting for AF so i can have my blood test and then 21 days to meds 


Take care all

Ants


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Katie - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for EC.  I hope they are treating you well in Warsaw, is it very different from UK hospitals?

Helen - I think you might be able to refer yourself to your local EPU.  When I had bleeding I went to A&E but had to call the EPU mysef to make an appointment.  It might be worth ringing them and explaining your situation.  I really hope everything works out for you, I had fairly heavy bleeding at 5 1/2 and 6 weeks and everything is still going well (baby moving as I type this!) 

Future mmmy - great news about your ET.  I hope you are taking it nice and easy

Ants - I hope AF arrives soon

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for your good wishes girls. 
So far I am fine appart from the drugs side effects.
Helen how are you ? has the spotting decreased? I heard it was quite common throughout pregnancy.
Best wishes to everybody  
Future Mummy


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Can't believe I'm going to write this. 
I've been waiting for AF to arrive so i can start my 21 day protocol but OMG,  i've just done a HPT and got a BFP.
I just can't believe it.

Just waiting for DH to come home to tell him and just needed to tell someone 

Ants


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG Ants!!! 

Congratulations , That's wonderful news.
It feels good to hear good news like this.
Have a nice evening ,
Future Mummy


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Ants - OMG!!!! Thats soooooo amazing!!!! Fantastic news!! I'n so pleased for you!!      

Future Mummy - Good luck with the 2ww!!! hope you are being pampered! take it easy hun       

Hi to everyone else, have to be quick as got to sleep as very very early start tomorrow. 

Pooks xx


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh my god Ants, that's brilliant news. Congratulations.

Helen, how are you? When is your next scan?

I went to the Hammersmith yesterday for a scan as my HCG levels are still rising. They still could not find anything. Yesterday's HCG blood test revealed the levels are still rising, albeit slowly. I have to go for another scan and blood test on Thursday. I went to see my GP today to see if I could be monitored at a hospital closer to where I live however she said it would be best if I carried on at the Hammersmith. She has signed me off for a week to take the stress off work and to make it easier for me to attend the scans.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Ants - OMG! That's amazing, you must be over the moon  

Bilba - I'm glad you have been signed off - work is the last thing you need to worry about now.  Has anyone been able to explain why/what is happening exactly?  I'm thinking of you

Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Ants, that is absolutely fantastic! Congratulations!! 

Biba. It must be so frustrating not knowing what your body is up to. Time off work sounds like a very good idea. I have no qualms now about taking time off (havent been to work since ec). Your health and sanity come first.

I am off for a scan tomorrow to find out if the little one made it. I had another bleed on Friday night but nothing since. We turned up at the clinic on Saturday to try and see someone. We didnt get scanned but Dr Hardi spoke to us and basically said its one of those things that you just have to put up with 

Future Mummy, I hope you and your top class embies are settling nicely into the 2ww.

Katie, how are you? I have been thinking you over there and hoping everything is going well and dh is being lovely and attentive. Dud you have ec today?

Betty, any news??

Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Helen,

Thanks for your good wishes. Best of luck tomorrow  
Dr Hardi is a very good doctor but not the best at reassuring or at communicating.  Not the only one either. A couple of docs have good communication skills though. I really like the doc called anna( can't remember her surname, she's the IVF specialist) She is not only excellent at what she does , but finds the right thing to say too. The nurses are all nice there I have to say.
Future Mummy


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Bilba - I'm sorry you seem to be having a tough time at the moment, can i ask what day you are on and what your levels started at etc., I went on Monday for my day 12 HCG and the levels only came back 21 and they said this was low and would of like to have seen over 50!  I have to go back on Monday for another test, I spoke with a lady doctor today, and she was horrid - she said that this was unlikely to be a normal healthy pregnancy with levels that low!!!


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Spicy, I had my first pg test on 5 October - the level was 7. I had to go back a week later and the test was 270. I had to go for a scan and a blood test the following day. That day the hcg test came back as 360 ish; had to go back for another scan and the hcg is currently 470. I'm back tomorrow for another scan and blood test. Tomorrow I'm going to insist on seeing a dr to find out exactly what is going on. Everything is very vague at the moment. I know there is no hope the pregnancy will be ok as the lining in my uterus has completely gone (I had a heavy bleed the day before my first pg blood test). My gp said there must be something somewhere as it is the placenta that creates the HCG. I'm hoping tomorrow they find something; even if it is in the tube, so I can start to get things sorted.

Katie, good luck with tomorrow's egg transfer.

Helen, how did the scan go?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Alma may,

Thanks for asking. I am coping ok most of the time, but many many side effects after drugs and ec. It Feels like bowels and colon have had a washing mashine cycle !! Went to see GP as blood in stools but getting better so he thinks it is the drugs I got and ec that gave me a very strong inflammation and that's why it bled. right now no more bleeding but still hurts. He said it could be colitis, and can't get medicine because maybe pregnant, so see how it goes for 2 weeks , otherwise obliged to get colon checked for inflammation and not a very nice procedure if you know what I mean. However it has not bled for 3 days so , GP confident pain will diminish when no more pessaries and I will be fine. He said that I have a lot of trapped win and that itself hurts. 
I really hope the embies are OK , as I have been a bit stressed!
i send you a lot of  
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Pooks for your good wishes 
Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Future Mummy, that is just what you do not need you poor thing. Can you use the pessaries vaginally or maybe switch to gestone injections to give your bot a bit of a break?

Spicy, sorry to hear your news. I have been there too and know how distressing it can be. Like Katie, I need too know the facts rather than a rosy picture but I do think there are a couple of Drs at HH who could do on brushing up their patient communication skills and are unnecessarily blunt which can be distressing when you are in a state of anxiety in the first place. I hope the week passes quickly for you.

Biba, you are a conundrum. I would have thought one of te Drs would have got involved by now. I hope you get some answers tomorrow.

Katie, great haul of eggs and embies! Hope et goes well and the journey home is stress free.

Scan results... the little one sadly didnt make it. The other one is doing fine though. There is an area of bleeding around the little one. Hopefully it isnt going to affect the healthy one, we will just have to hang on and see what happens.

Best wishes to everyone
Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Helen  I sorry to hear about the little one but I am sure the other one will be fine.I am sending lots of  your way.

I am indeed tempted to use the pessaries vaginally but have beentold by GP and nurse that itworks better when inthe bottom. However Anna ( the IVF specialist doc )said I could switch if needed after et. 

Katie, good luck today and have a wonderful time in Barcelona. 

Spicy, sorry about your news. Maybe you will be able to speak to a nicer doctor  on monday. Anna is really nice and explains very well.  

Bilba, How are you?did the doc give you an explanation? lots of  

At the moment girls my lower back is killing me , can hardly seat. Do you have any pain like that? I wish I could see my osteopath as she would release everything but it might not be a good idea for the embies as the womb does not like to be disturbed even slightly at the begining . So staying put and bitting my tongue. My testdate is wednesday.I can't wait to know one way or another. 
Whoever said "carry on as normal" during 2ww, is mistaken.Impossible!
Future Mummy


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies, it's been a while, but glad to see that success continues on the Hammersmith site.

Katie, just had to tell you that we are thinking of you are preying that this is it.  The one. Everything crossed.
How many are they putting back? Lots I hope.
Wish you all the luck in the world.

Love to all,
Clairol.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Katie - thinking of you - everything crossed for your ET and sending you lots of sticky vibes..........
Finally managed to get a pic up.......
Just to let you know that my Dad died peacefully yesterday with my mum, brother, baby and me at his side.  We then opened a bottle of champagne as he had instructed us to do and drank a toast.  He met the baby last week and was so thrilled to have been able to do so and loved hearing him gurgle.......
Will catch up properly on the past emails next week.....everything so up and down.
Much love and luck to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Vicky   sometimes so hard to find the right words to say... at least he got to meet your precious little bundle xx

Helen, I know exactly how you feel. The same happened to me, I had some terrible bleeding at the begining and I was completely terrified that it would all fall apart. However, now I have a gorgeous little baby boy and although sometimes I mourn that the 2nd little one didn't make it, I am thankful everyday for the blessing that is little William. I hope that somehow this is comforting... take care honey x

Katie... Been thinking loads about you. I so hope that this is THE ONE! Sending bags and bags of   your way.

Hi to everyone else. Hope all is well?  How are the other little Hammie babies? Shouldn't we have another one by now as well?  

Hugs and   to all

Cheery and baby Will x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - It must have been a very special moment to see your Dad with your beautiful baby boy.  Your emotions must be all over the place.  You and your family are in my thoughts 

Helen - I'm so sorry to hear that your little one didn't make it. I'm sure that you've got a real fighter on board.  You are in my thoughts too. 

Katie - I'm so pleased to hear that ET went well.  You really deserve this to be the one .  It sounds as if you've got a busy time ahead of you, I think that's taking your mind off things to the extreme!

Future Mummy - I hope you are starting to feel better.  Not too long to go now  

Clairol - good to hear from you.  I hope you and bump are keeping well.

Hi to everyone else
Love Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, we were discharged on Weds but back at the clinic today after more scary bleeding this morning - tried to get through to QCH EPU but no joy. The tiny baby is ok but there was an area of bleeding underneath. It was very odd, you could see the patch on the screen and also see it pulsing as it bled. Im going back in a week which is kind of them to keep seeing us, but in the meantime should expect more blood    Thanks Cheery, I try and hang on to the good news stories.

Vicky, lovely to see your baby photo, do you have a name yet? I was sorry to hear about your dad passing away but so pleased to hear you were all able to spend some time together.

Good to hear you are back safe and sound Katie.... oops about the tiddling in the bedroom!

 best wishes to everyone
Helen


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Helen,
QCH has a daytime assessment unit that you can go to....... if you call them they would probably advise where to go and what to do.  I went a couple of times with bleeds and they monitored me and one day kept me in for 24 hours.  If they are closed you call the medical labour suite......can't remember what it is called but they are fantastic about advice.  Went in there one Saturday and they had me strapped up and the baby monitored and took all the relevant tests etc.  Don't know if that helps.  So many people seem to have had quite a lot of bleeding early on.......Good luck.
No name for the baby as yet much to the consternation of the grandparents!  Think we have a name but waiting for DH to confirm that he is 100% happy with it.  I am!
much love to all,
Vicky x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Vicky,

I am so sorry to hear about your dad. He saw his grandchild and he must have felt so proud. He passed away knowing you would have your little one to cherish.
Speaking about your little one, you have made a very handsome baby. Congratulations,
Future Mummy


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Vicky, thinking of you   you must be going through a real rollercoaster of emotions at the moment.  as the others have said it was good that you were able to spend time together and for your dad to meet his grandchild - this must have been a very special moment.  Take care of yourselves.

Katie, great to hear from you and that ET went well.  Wishing you and lots of luck and hoping that this is your time - you deserve it    

Helen, sorry to hear about your little one but pleased to hear that the strong beanie is hanging on in there and as Cheery says im sure in not too many months will be a healthy baby!  cant offer any better advice than the other ladies but wishing you lots of luck     take care 

Hope everyone else Ok? 
Im in my first week of DR - all ok so far.  

Take care 
sarah
x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Vicky hun there are no words!!!
You are in our thoughts hun.

Katie I really do hope that this is the ONE for you, We ahve everything crossed x

Helen Hang in there hun XXXX

Loadsa love to you all
Wendy & Luke
xXx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

Vicky - I am so very sorry for your loss but your dad will have been so proud to see you achieve your dream and meet the baby. He is so gorgeous. 

Helen - hope all is going well with you. I checked and there is an EPU at UCH in the new hospital building at Warren Street tube station - 13th floor I think. 

Katie - really hoping that this one is the one for you.

Bilba and Spicy - hope that you get some positive news omne way or the other.

Ants - wow! Congratulations!

Well - my big news......Lying next to me in a moses basket is Zachary Jon - (Zac) who was born on Friday at 9.24 am weighing 7lbs (just - well just under but I'm rounding up!) after under 6 hours in labour with no complications and just a bit of diamorphine to get me through.  We came home late on Friday evening and are just settling into life at home. Lily is getting used to her little brother slowly but it must be odd suddenly usurped as ruler of the roost.  I am so thrilled with it all and I cant wait for you all to be as blessed as we have been. I will do a birth story and photos soon but just wanted to let you all know.

Thinking of you all.
Lots of love
Bettyx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Betty - congratulations!  Wow, what a quick labour. Can't wait to see a picture.   

Sarah - good luck with this cycle, hope the DR is going ok 

Katie - thanks for asking after me.  Everything seesm to be going smoothly at the moment although I'm finding it hard to relax and enjoy it all.  I just want to get a proper bump as no-one thinks I look pg yet!  Dh felt the baby kick on Friday which was a very special moment.  I really hope that everyone of the ladies on here gets to experience this VERY soon.  What a shame about your trip to Barcelona especially as the weather is so miserable this weekend.

Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Betty, that is such lovely news, congratulations! And thank you for the info on the EPU.

Sorry Barcelona didnt work out Katie. Today is such a miserable day, stay in, keep those embies cosy and let the 2 little furball mischief makers entertain you!

Vicky, have been thinking of you. Hope you are ok.

No bleeding as yet, kind of on tenderhooks waiting for it to happen. DH is off home for a football match today.. biggest match of the season blah blah!, Im glad he will spend a few hours with his dad who hasnt been coping too well with his chemo recently.
Im not having proper morning sickness yet, but have a constant feeling in my tummy like a hangover, kind of churning. Wouldnt mind if it actually was a real hangover! Anyway, I am not complaining.

best wishes to the HH girls

Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
Looks like the end for me , just had red bleeding , more than usual in the last 30 mns. Not as heavy as period and no pain yet just twinges,but starting to feel some light cramps,  too much red blood for it to be implantation  ( I am on day 11) and I am feeling so sad.  Somehow I thought that cyclogest prevented big bleeding , but obviously not. I wish you all girls the best with your treatment , 
Future mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Future Mummy, it really isnt over yet. I am a late implanter and on both cycles dont think I implanted until days 11-12. And I was a bleeder (still am!). Implantation blood can be red and surprisingly heavy as I found out. Try not to give up hope yet.
Fingers crossed for you
Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks helen for your warm wishes and my buble 
I am starting to get the dreaded pains too so it adds to my sense that it is over.
I  am wishing you all the best,
Future Mummy


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Congratulations Betty and family!!!!      

Welcome to the world little Zac... yet another Hammersmith boy! We could start a football team!!   

Enjoy your precious gift honey.

Much love

Cheery and baby Will x


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Congrats Betty on your baby boy.

Vicky, sorry to hear about your father. How lovely for your father to see your baby boy. He died knowing your dreams came true.

Well I went for another scan on Thursday and they found the pregnancy in my right tube. Needless to say I was immediately admitted to QCH. I had to stay overnight. As the ectopic was quite small they gave me a methotrexate injection to dissolve it. The doctor said my tube may be damaged and may not be workable any more. I went for a blood test yesterday and my levels have dropped from 640 to 120 so the injection has done its job. The downside of the injection is that we cannot try for another baby for at least three months after my levels get to zero. I'm a bit confused as one doctor said we cannot try for six months. So I think we are going to have a chilled out six months; take a nice holiday, get out bodies as healthy as possible and then have another go at IVF in May. At least it will give us some time to save up.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Bilba,
Sorry to hear about the ectopic pregnancy. Sending you  
Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Biba
So sorry to hear your news. I am glad you finally have an answer, although it was a sad one.

I used to  take Methotrexate for my arthritis and had to wait 6 months before trying to concieve to make sure it was out of my system. It could be different when used for ectopic treatment though? I hope you are feeling ok, its quite toxic stuff and made me feel quite ill when I took it. 

With best wishes
Helen


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Betty Congratulations Hun.
OOHHHH another little boy yey!!!!!

Zac Welcome to the world little one, May all your dreams come true.

Loadsa love and hugs to you and your family.
Wendy & Bubba Luke
xXXx


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words girls.

I'm sat at home pondering about everything that has happened. One of the doctors from IVF Hammersmith visited me in hospital and, I think in my dazed state, implied I may receive another IVF NHS funded cycle as I am now, in her words "under the Queen Charlotte Hospital". I may have completely got the end of the stick, has anyone else heard this? I live in Hertfordshire.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Bilba,

So sorry to hear your disapointing news!!! I know there is nothing anyone can say to make it better but wanted to send you hugs anyway     

Hi to everyone else and good luck future mummy!!!!

Julie xx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all 

Been away for a while since I started my new job after a year out, and in an open plan office its a bit difficult to go on the website ! Computer back at home now, so I have read all the news. Hi to everyone, and thank you for the good luck wishes. 

Bilba - so so sorry, I have been there too, and it takes a while to get used to it all. I had a methotrexate injection too, but they told me that I only had to wait 3 months. However, my meth didnt work, so I had to have surgery too, so that may be why.

Ants - UNBELIEVABLE - we were on cycle at the same time, so I really felt for you when it didnt happen then - fingers crossed for you..

Everyone else, sorry to do no personals, but there are so many of us Hammie girls ! Its lovely to be back in the loop

R


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Betty - Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy!  Fantastic news  

All - I was on holiday last week and haven't been able to keep up with the threads so apologies.

Love
Michelle


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Ladies - I find sometimes it hurts to sit down and I think it's my coccyx.  Does anyone know if this is a common sympton in pregnancy?

Michelle


----------



## nicholls (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me how long it takes from referral to Hammersmith for NHS IVF to actual treatment??  
Marianne


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

I think it depends on the agreement negotiated between your Primary Health Care Trust and Hammersmith.
It took me 3 months to get my initial consultation and then they had me treated within the 6 months after the consultation.

Michele, it could be piles or a pelvic problem, both v common - see http://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/pregnancy/pregnancyproblems/pregprobs_pelvicjointpain.asp

hope this helps.

Clairol
xx

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## nicholls (Oct 24, 2006)

9 months seems like a long time to wait and I am wondering if it would be a good idea to go privately before then as time is ticking on, and I know that it doesn't necess work first time!

It is a tricky decision as it is costly. I was advised by the nurse at St Albans to await nhs and then carry on with private after that if unsuccessful.

Seeing as I am 37 already and feel after 3 yrs of trying something should have happened by now! Mind you I had not realised I was hypothyroid and now my thyroid levels are finally correct I still hope something will happen naturally. Realistically I know the chances are slim!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
Nicholls, Why don't you call back your clinic every week to check on cancellations ( they may not have a cancellation list but they still get cancellations when a miracle natural birth happens) and then maybe you can get that appointment if you are the first to call.  First called first served? You never know. 
If you had a problem with your thyroid and it is now cleared it might work naturally as thyroid problems are a major obstacle to good implantation, and I heard they could be a cause of miscarriage ( a doctor told me that) . So if this has cleared you have increased your chances! 
I understand that if you go private, your primary care trust takes it into account when deciding how many NHS attempts you are untittled to. If you don't have private , the max NHS is 3, depending on age and funding . If you have a private, I understand the max you will be consider for is 2? Again check with your PCT but I heard that before.
Best of luck and  
Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Nicholls
It took me 6 months to get nhs treatment. 3 months for PCT to confirm funding then 3 months wait for a cycle. In the meantime I did a private cycle as I didnt want to wait. The girl in the nhs funding office is very nice and helpful and I imagine will answer any queries.
Helen


----------



## nicholls (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Nicholls - Hammersmith is actually very, very good in managing their NHS list.  We shouldn't forget that.  One of my friends who lives in Brent has been on the the list at Kings for over 3 years and still doesn't have a date for next year and she isn't unusual.  Also girls in Devon, Cornwall and Southampton don't get ANY NHS cycles.  

We must count our blessing when we get them because in this IF game there can be painfully few to count.

Hammersmith is a very good hospital.


----------



## nicholls (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok just lost the message I was posting only the face came out!
So will write again!

I have spoken to the NHS funding dept and although the lady was helpful I now feel worse! On top of the 13 week wait for an appointment then will be a 4-6 month wait for treatment. So could potentially be a 9 month wait which seems too long for me.

She also said that if I go privatly befoere I have an NHS appointment for treatment then the NHS place will be lost. This contradicts what my consultant said.

The other thing that is bothering me is that until we see a consultant then we are unsure which treatment we will need. I am wondering if it is worth trying IUI or Clomid in the mean time.

I really dont know what to do for the best! Oviously I am not willing to loose my NHS place. She said best not to book up treatments in susession but to think positively aobut 1 treatment. Apparently there is a 2 month wait for IVF private treatment anyway, which she says could then run into the NHS session. 

My concern is that in 9 months I will be 38 and know time is of the essence.

Any ideas??


----------



## nicholls (Oct 24, 2006)

OK I am at the beginning of this journey, don't get me wrong I am grateful that I have the opportunity for 1 NHS cycle, and I do not doubt that the Hammersmith is a great hospital.  I have not been there yet. However that does not stop me from being anxious about the wait!


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Sounds like the timescales are right - spot on what I and other Herts girls have had to wait. I believe they leave it right to the last month before they treat us, as they would prefer to treat private patients first.
I too was told I would lose my funding if I went private. But I decided I would just not tell them, so I booked to go privately in the nine months I was going to have to wait. I never made a private cycle though as I had to have back surgery.
I'd say get on with it and consider going abroad if you can face it. Hammersmith is good but if I were self funding I'd go abroad. My biggest mistake was waiting - as per my original GP's advice.  It's a very personal decision though. 
I think you are entitled to IUI on the NHS now, so that might be a good option if you haven't already tried it (I tried twice privately). Also make sure you have a private sperm test, my dh's nhs ones were useless.
Good luck whatever you decided to do.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all, 
Sad day today, as first IVF treatment at HH over with a BFN . No surprise here as I have been bleeding since Sunday and heavy since Monday. It was hard to go to the clinic this morning as it has always been a place of hope but hey , had to be done to get closure and move on to next stage. I have my review appointment in 2 weeks and then IVF 2 in my mind.
Lots of good wishes to you all,
Future Mummy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

So sorry Future Mummy - sending lots of hugs your way   
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Future Mummy - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  It's very hard.  Try and look after yourself.


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news Future Mummy. It's good your review appointment is only 2 weeks away. Are you a private patient? My last cycle was NHS and I called yesterday to ask about booking a review appointment and they said there is quite a long wait for appointments.

Nicholls, I received my letter for funding in January; we had an appointment with the consultant at the Hammersmith in March. Our cycle was booked in for August/September. I'm 37, we didnt mind waiting as we were hoping for it to happen naturally - ever the optimist.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Bilba,and Future Mummy - really sorry to hear both of your news   .  Look after yourselves


Betty,  Congratulations! great news.  yet another HH boy.    

helen, hope all ok with you and little beanie?   

Vicky, hope you are ok, thinking of you 

Woo, lovely to see an up to date pic of baby Luke - he's gorgeous!  Hope all well with you and DH 

Katie, hows the 2ww going?  Smoothly and quickly I hope  

Things with me are OK.  10 days into DR and feeling pretty edgy but presuming its just the hormones although worse than usual.  have some acupuncture booked in for tomorrow and a massage on sat so hopefully this will calm me down!

Hope everyone else ok
take care 
Sarah
X


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Future Mummy - sorry to hear your news, it must have been hard for you to go in for the blood test 

Bilba - I was really sorry to hear about your ectopic, I hope you are starting to feel better now 

Sarah - I hope the acupuncture helps! 

Scooter


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Future Mummy    so sorry to hear your news... fingers crossed for your review appt and tx No.2 (worked for me   )

Cheery


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Future mummy, Sorry to hear your news      

Hi everyone else!!

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls and thank you very much for your support 
Bilba, I am now doing a private IVF ( first one was NHS), so yes everything is quicker.
Julie-Anne, how is it going? It is nice to hear from you. 
Future Mummy


----------



## nicholls (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news future mummy, it must be difficult to deal with, sending you a hug. Nicholls


----------



## nicholls (Oct 24, 2006)

Future mummy, how long did you have to wait for private IVF at hammersmith, did you try anything else first?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Nicholls,
My first try at IVF was NHS. Now I am going for a review ( 2 weeks only as private)  and then IVF private. 
Not sure how long the waiting is privately. Will be told at review, and let youknow.Can't be that long. 
Future Mummy


----------



## nicholls (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks future mummy- will be interesting to know.
Hi all,
Feeling alot better since speaking to the PCT as the lovely lady told me the wait for initial appointment is only 6-8 weeks, so am feeling alot better  Interestingly she also told me that going privately in the mean time would not interfere with my right for NHS treatment. However I am happy to wait 6-8 weeks to see which treatment we are advised to have and take it from there.
Still hoping may get PT in the mean time!


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Just lost a long post   Anyway start again!

Nicholls - I know how you feel as i got so fed up and frustrated with having to wait for ICSI for so long and it was something that got me down a bit BUT now that time is getting closer (hopefully a dec / jan start) i am feeling much more positive and even looking forward to having a chance of being PG! (Although being a first timer i am not sure of all i am going to have to face if it doesn't go to plan).

Future mummy and Bilba - so sorry to hear your news. I had followed both of your tries closely. Am sending you a hug  .

Ants - Wow...so pleased for you as i think you were going to be trying IVF in the new year?

To every one else hello and i am having trouble keeping up with where we all are...can we have an update?

Take care


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I've been laying low for a bit and getting on with things but still looking in to see how your all doing. 

Futuremummy- once again sorry you didn't get a positive outcome but sending you lots of positive vibes for your next one!!   . I think they like you to have 3 months between cycles for hormones to get back to normal but am sure you will get a better idea at your review appointment. I think a first cycle is really a test of the water so to speak but at least you know you have eggs and they fertilise   

Nicholls- They wait is a killer!!! I'm in hammersmith and was told I had to wait for 11 months for funding once we had been referred for IVF. We decided to do one privately as I really felt I couldn't wait that long after 6 years of trying. Lucky we did as mine was abandoned due to over stimm and I didn't even get to ec. It it had been my NHS one that would be it but at least with it being private I got a partial refund so money back to spend another time if we need to and my next cycle is NHS paid for   My one and only. Also they have a better idea now on how I respond so hopefully I'll have a diffrent outcome next time. Hope your appointment goes well!!

Went for review appointment as HH today and am doing a diffrent protocol in the New Year. Mr T was very nice and spoke at length about how to go forward. This time to try and avoid over stimming I will be doing an antagonist protocol (named I'm sure after me) starting on day 2 of my cycle  this time instead of day 21 with no DR. (so please not to have those extra injections   ) Not sure when in Jan as cycle still stuffed up and clinic closed until Jan 5 so will really hoping it will be beginning not end if the month. Will see if my acupuncturist will sort it out again. Then went and brought a dozen crispy creme donuts for my office so losing weight and getting healthy for tx not off to a great start. 

On another note I'm organising a meet up in central London of girls from the London thread on the 6th of Nov. Anyone want to join us is more than welcome as the more the merrier and a lot of us haven't met before. PM me for details and I promise it will be very nice and we don't bite!! I blundered as at first arranged it for the 7th but then realised it was my 8th wedding anniversary!!    DH not amused!!!

So sad summer is over. Don't forget to turn the clocks back and enjoy an extra hour in bed!!!!   

Hope everyone has an excellent weekend!

Julie xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Belated congrats to Betty and DH    
Anyone rembeber Shamrock ? Found a post from a few weeks ago on antoher thread to say that she had a boy too. COngrats Shamrock   
Do we have enough for a Hamm boys football team yet ?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Midlands lass thanks for your kind words  
Julie Anne, yes, now I know how it works and will be able to ask more specific questions and more to the point and I know what I like and dislike and what the side effects were and I also know I can have my eegs fertilized as you said, so I think in terms of IVF I should really focus on the implantation area that seems to be the problem. Do I need more drugs, different ones, is my blood to thin or too thick, I know the lining of my womb was good ( 14cm) as I had a scan after a week of ET as I was in Pain with side effects, so this is not the problem either. Too many NK cells? maybe I need much more progesterone although will ask for injection maybe ( I hate injecting but It may be stronger and less side effects for me). So many questions, My consultant will have to be patient. It is Dr Lavery. Anybody had their review with him? I used to be followed by Dr Margara but he has just retired. 

Hope everybody is having a lovely week end,
Future Mummy


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi All
Been out of the loop for a little while as a FF obsession kicked in!!

Good to read all your progress... such a rollercoaster!

Anyone else going for a Lap & Dye next week?

Also - My H'smith consultant doesn't seem bothered that my L-phase is very very short... anyone else have this problem and had treatment at Hammersmith for it? If so what did they do?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I just had IVF at HH and did not work. My et was 48 hours after EC. I felt my womb and ovaries were still bruised from all the needle searching ( one of my ovaries very high). The work was well done but I know in some clinics they wait at least another day for 2 reasons: so that reproductive organs can calm down and relax, no more blood and also the fertilized embryos get more chance to multiply before beeing in womb. It is proven that the more the cells the easier it is for embryos to implant and when it is blastocyst stage , implant definetely much easier and chances of BFP increase. 
So why isthe ET at HH a 48 hours after ec? One of the questions I will ask at review. Do some of you girls get an ET 3 days after ec? My ec was on a wednesday , as no et/ec on sat and sun at HH ( unless I am mistaken) could it be the reason I had my et on the Friday? if my ec had been on tuesday , could I have still had my et on the friday and improve my chances of BFP? I spoke to an accupuncturist the other day , who is also a doctor and she said it is not the best to do et so early ater ec , and often when done 4 days after ec, the chances of it working are the best.

I am going private with second IVF so a lot of money and I can't have IVF too often either as not good for body to have drugs continuously, so chances should be optimal. 
Any advices girls, did you all get your et after 2 days, unless specific medical problems? 
Future Mummy


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

So sorry Future mum.... thinking of you


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi, I had EC on a Tuesday and ET on a Thursday.  AlmaMay had her blasts put back on the Thursday too. So HH do support blasts but only in certain circumstances.  I'm sorry but I don't know how they calculate the optimum time to put them back. It's a really good question for the consultant and perhaps other boards on this site.

By the way, I'm not sure whose up next to reproduce, but I'm pretty sure I'm having a Hammersmith Girl........ so that will buck the trend!


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

I also had ec on a tues and et on the thurs.  I too was sore from the ec process as one of my ovaries is very difficult to access ( in fact they couldn't get to the eggs in one ovary so had to leave them).
I did discuss the blasts question at my review meeting, but they didn't seem keen on the idea.  Their logic seems to be that if they freeze any they don't transfer at ET, you still get to use all possible embryos, whereas several may perish when going to blasts.  It made sense at the time......although I've read lots about the advantages of going to blast stage.

Sorry to hear your recent cycle didn't work though.


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Oooh clairol, a little girl... not sure if they're allowed in the squad!!!    I'm sure we can make an exception though...      

Congratulations honey... roll on the next 15 weeks or so!

Cheery x


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello to all. I cannot help on the ET stage but am interested to know!


I know acupunture gets mentioned all the time but wondered if anyone is using acupunture with someone nearish to HH (or to SE london). I am thinking about getting some for my go at ICSI but as am living here in Germany not sure who to try to contact! They would also have to be willing to take me on as a client mid cycle! Is this a bad idea?

Thanks   ... on a halloween theme!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Rooth, even if we don't go to the blatocyst case scenario, but just an extra day, the embryo has a lot more cells and first improve the implantation chances, and if go to freezing process , improves the chances of embryos making it tthrough the thawing process as the risk is cells being damaged and dying, but if there are enough cells the embryos are stil viable. 
Many clinics do the 72 hours gap between the ec and the et. Also the extra time to rest the body is very important too. I did not know all that at the time but now I am really focusing on it and see that most private clinics opt for longer gaps with better results statistically without necesseraly going to blastocyt stage, even though when it happens BFPs seem to happen quite well. 

I know my problem was the implantation as my embryos were very good grades but one was 4 cells and the other 5 cells. before it goes to blastocyt , it can be 6 cells and 8 cells .
It is confusing. I certainly will raise this issue at my review.
Future Mummy


----------



## nicholls (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Future Mummy - At HH I've had both 3 day and 6 day blasts.  Sadly neither worked.  HH does do blasts, not very often but they do do them.  You can ask Mr Lavery about it at your review.  By the way, I like Mr Lavery's approach very much.  He is very straight forward, doesn't treat you like a child and speaks to you like an intellegent adult.  When he suggests something then it's backed up with scientific research and will give you the names of the publications so you can read them yourself. 

I know some of you have been following my progress with my clinic in Warsaw.  I had a BFN yesterday with my beta.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Almamay,
I am very sorry about your BFN. I am sending you lots of  .
It is difficult. 
I am glad you liked dr Lavery and that he answers questions easily. 
Without going to blastocyt stage ( as indeed there are sometimes other problems with it) going the extra day just allows more cells and most clinic agree it is better. I really would want to try that and last time I was so sore after ec I could have done with the extra day!
When women get pregnant naturally, it takes a few days for the egg to travel the falloppian tubes and it then implants. It does not mean it necessarily works , but if the problem is implantation , it increase the chances of implanting.
Besides HH does not do et or ec on week ends, so if ec is on a wed like mine then et has to be on friday. Maybe your ec was on a friday whne you went with HH?

I like HH because they do a lot of ec and et and know what they are doing and they observe stricter rules than some private clinics , but sometimes it is a bit like a factory as it is a big centre .

I would have loved to have my little frosties given an extra day to develop before going through the freezing process.

Sorry I am going on a bit and will stop here , but I feel frustrated I guess and still hurt from my BFN.
Take care, 
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Happy Halloween all!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Katie - I'm so sorry, I really hoped that this would be the one for you, sending you lots of love 

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

I have another question for you ( oh no, not again  ). When I had my assessment day before first IVF in September, they offered us to have a special program that would include an extra hormone: LH. They basically wanted to know if by injecting a synthetic hormone that is usually there in natural pregnancy it would work better.

By accepting we would have had more scans and checks and different drugs , although same short protocol. ( and I believe if you were on LProtocol that would have stayed too).  However they were the normal side effects listed and also possibility of cysts on ovaries which I did not see as cited for normal protocol. We had to take a decision quickly so refused.
As we were NHS it did not change anything for us but for people going private , they were decreasing the price of the treatment if you were accepting this research protocole ( I don't know how much. Or maybe not decreasing the price but paying for some of the fdrugs and therefore making the total cost cheaper)
Did any of you participated in this research which I believe as we speak is still going on? they needed 100 couples and had about 60 signed up , mid september.
They had already done the study with a dosage of 75 and it was negative. this time it was 150 ( if I remember well). They also told us in the states they had already done the 150 dosage and did not show anything better either, so that helped us decide against it.
However I am curious to know if anybody chose to do it and it made a difference, totheir treatment, side effect, and of course result. 
You never know they might ask again for volonteers nextyear! 
I always meant to ask this question girls, but always forgot as I had a lot of things on my mind.
Best wishes,
Future Mummy


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Future Mummy - I can't answer all your questions but I can tell you that I did have EC on a Fri when I had a 3 day transfer.  Yes, yes, I know about natural fertilization where and when it takes place and when the embie should be leaving the tubes and entering the uterus.  Sadly, implantation failure is the Holy Grail of IF.  I've see Mr Raj Rai at St Marys and done all his tests.  All negative.  Still have unexplained implantation problems.  Personally, after all the reading I've done and my own personal experience leads me to believe that 1 day, the difference between a 2 day and 3 day transfer, isn't going to make a difference.  Neither is more scans.  My cycles have been textbook perfect and I still get BFNs.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Katie
Just wanted to say that Im so so sorry for you and DH 

I dont know what more to say, other than keep strong and look after each other 
Thinking of you 
sarah 
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Oooh- Just back form the dentist and need a rootcanal £600. Booked my holiday last night so lucky it was before I found that news out!!! Off to Egypt for a week to our fav hotel on the red sea. Very excited.     . Cycle still all over the place since cycle so am hoping we wont have the   with us on holiday!!! Off to see if my acupuncturist can sort it out.

Katie- As you know I'm really sorry for your BFN      and hope to catch up soon. I think what you say is so true. We can analyze and pull apart every aspect of a cycle but even with text book cycles the results are unfortunately not the same. Personally I think HH try to be very clear on what they can do and don't take any risks and that suits some people not all. 

Futuremummy- I like you have gone through every aspect of my treatment to see if anything could have been done differently in my case so that I didn't over stim. I'm sure that if I had been at some of the other clinics they may have carried me on but and a great risk to myself. And the private clinics don't have to deal with things like OHSS they just send them to somewhere like HH and litrally wash their hand of responsibility. I think your review will be really helpful in giving you direction on what to do next and hopefully it will mean you will get a BFP!!! This whole process is unfortunately like going into the unknown but at least they know more about you next time round should you decided to stay with HH and I'm sure you will be far more aware of what to ask for in the management of your treatment. I think I went into my last cycle looking at it as a test case of how I would respond and if my eggs would fertilize (sadly not sure of that yet). Obviously if I'd got a positive that would have been great but the statistic are what they are and unfortunately it doesn't work for many the first time. I never heard of the research treatment you mentioned but you should ask about it when you see Mr L who seems very good. I hope your follow up will prove to be helpful for you and I look forward to hearing how you get on and if you decided to stick with HH. 

Midlandslass- I hear Daniel Elliot is very good and he is based in Harley Street but also has a clinic in Chiswick I think is near HH.

A big hi to everyone else. Hope you all on form and can you believe Christmas is now only 6-7 weeks away. Although I'm going for the health eating and no      as next cycle in Jan I will make the exception with a few glasses of bubbly toward the end of the year. Its coming round really quickly for me as it is a pretty busy time of the year. 

Hugs to all      

Julie xx


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I've not been on line for ages so it was good to read all your messages, some good debates going on.

Things have been stressful for me. Following the very shocking natural BFP i went for my 6 week scan on the 24th but they could only see a sac with nothing in it. I was in bits, the usual "nothing good ever happens to us" etc. I was certain it was bad news. But i went for another scan a week later, yesterday and they found a heart beat. We again are in total shock. 
We have now been discharged from HH with a 'spontaneous pregnancy' form to give to my GP. 

RR - thanks for you thoughts the other day. It was good to hear from you. I hope work is going well. How did you get on with the miscarriage test. It is something i am so worried about.

Well i hope you are all well, 

Ants


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Ants,
Good god, you have been through a lot lately ! I am so happy that eventually the news were good. Sometimes at the HH they are very abrupt with the way they tell you things. Now that you are "spontaneously pregnant" according to HH , maybe you are better off to have a pregnancy follow up from your local hospital and from your GP as they may have more time for you and will be looking after you very well I am sure. HH is very good with their ec and et and drugs research but the emotional looking after is still very "rough".
I wish you the best 9 months full of excitment and joy. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all, 
found this website interesting , especially the article about the embryos culture.
http://www.sharedjourney.com/define/culture.html

Future Mummy

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Ants- you have been through the mill but glad to hear your baby is hanging in there!!!!

Futuremummy- Totally agree that HH is clinically very good but not all the Dr's are the best at communication and the emotional stuff!!! I'm pleased to hear that the DR (not mentioning any names) that I had the most issue with is leaving early next year. Unfortunately I think they will be there when I do my next cycle in Jan unless my af is late and I don't get to start until closer to Feb. I tried to look at the link you gave but couldn't get on. Will try another time

Julie x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Regarding the study about LH  and the possibility to opt for this program, I understand that everybody at HH doing IVF could have been offered that choice unless impossible for medical reason.
Among people having chosen the extra LH hormone program, half ( or nearly) would be placebo , but I understood that in that case you would be told it was placebo. 
It would be really interesting to know how that treatment went . Anybody who has had or will have that protocol, if they would like to pm me ? I could be asked again when I next do an IVF and this time before I make a decision , i'd like to know how the treatment went. Unless the program has not yet started, but I don't think so as then they would have had to delay my protocol and I don't think they would have done that.
It is interesting to compare all these elements and I guess when I go for my second IVF, I hope to know a lot more than when I started my first. It would help me relax more to understand all the different stages and options.
Future Mummy


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Morning all . Some of you probably have no clue who I am sorry I haven't been around to support everyone for months. I had my 1st IVF at Hamm about a year ago and am the stage now where I am trying to get a balance. I'm over 40 and may or may not ever become pg but my FSH is now too high for IVF and IUI or DE or adoption are my options so sometimes its difficult for me to spend a lot of time on FF. Anyway enough of me. Congrats Ants on your pg. Future mummy and the others so sorry you didn't get BFPs. Hopefully we are all 'future mummies' lets stay positive together !!
F Mummy ( the original ) - I was told that no difference between 2 and 3 day transfers. In fact if you happen to have EC on Fri then ET will be on Mon. I had ET on a Sat after EC on Thurs as the clinic was so busy in Jan everyone coudn't be fitted into the weekdays.Hope you're review clears up your questions
Katie hope you and DH are coping. Life can be so cruel. Thinking about you  
Rooth when is your cycle ? Welcome back. You must have appeared when I disappeared !
Julie - Anne - rootcanal. IVF what a year. You deserve that holiday in Egypt.
Clairol maybe you're starting the Hamm baby girl trend  
Vicky how is the new baby ?
Hi to Sarah , Wendy and everyone else


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Zora - good to see you back.  Was wondering how you were doing.  I haven't posted much for a while but have been popping in quite a bit to see how everyone's doing.  Thanks for asking about next cycle.  We've decided to have another go at ICSI in the new year, so have got co-ord appointment later this month.  

future mummy - thanks for your thoughts on 2/3 day embryos.  I hadn't heard about the possible advantages of 3 days over 2. It's good to know there are other possible options.

Katie - really sorry to hear your news. thinking of you at this time.


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.. I need help.. I'm due for egg collection at Hamm on Monday and...as I was having a strop with the doctor on the phone I missed what time I was meant to take the late night inj.  !0 or 10.30pm.. Anyway I remember seeing the direct telephone line to the doctors office on one of the messages but can't find it now.  I've been first in the queue for 40 mins so far and getting wound up...

Future mummy... I've not been keeping up to date for a while but saw your questions about the LH trial.. This is just a short message, but will be back on later today .. I'm on the trial as the control group ( not taking the additional LH) and it's been much better than when I was on the long day 21.  I've had bloods and scans every two days from day 5 so you really see what's happening to the follies.. I've also ended up with more follies on the antagonist protocol which is what they were trying for.  

Any help with phone numbers would be appreciated.

Thanks
NAdia


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Rosa don't know if you're still looking. The only number I have for doctors  is 0208 383 8188 but I'm not sure if that is still in use.Hang on in there they are probably busy not igmoring you. Good luck for Mon


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Zora.. finally got through on the Nurses number..


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
First , have a good week all ( ah that Monday feeling!!  )
Rosa D, how did your EC go today? sending lots of  and   your way.
Future Mummy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ladies.............................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73435.0


----------

